# Conscious Box



## ShopGreener (Mar 28, 2012)

Was wanting to hear some thoughts on Conscious Box - I've been signed up since the beginning and even though it isn't all body/personal care related, I've been enjoying the experience (especially February's box!!). Anyone else have this subscription?? I hear April is Earth Day themed and I'm super excited!! I like it better than eco emi or blissmo, but I have only had 2 or 3 boxes from those companies. hoping to hear some more thoughts since I havent seen a thread about them!!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

I've put up reviews on each of mine:

December - http://caryatidcouture.blogspot.com/2011/12/conscious-box-december-2011.html

January - http://caryatidcouture.blogspot.com/2012/01/conscious-box-january-2012.html

February - http://caryatidcouture.blogspot.com/2012/02/conscious-box-february-2012.html

March - http://caryatidcouture.blogspot.com/2012/03/conscious-box-march-2012.html

Though I wasn't as thrilled by March's, overall it is one of my favorite subscriptions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 28, 2012)

I just signed up  for the 3 month subscription. I'm working on incorporating more green/natural products into my lifestyle so this seems like the perfect sample box for me. Hopefully I will receive my first box sometime next month.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

I got January, February and March's boxes. I LOVED February's. Some highlights of that box were the adult items, the badger lip balm (it was tiny, and cute, and amaaaaaazing but I lost it and even though the natural food market by me carries Badger products, they don't sell the lip balm!), and the hand sanitizer. I still have the nuts &amp; granola because they're more like cereal toppers and I rarely eat cereal.

I wasn't all that impressed with March especially since a couple of the items were coupons. I do really like the minteas, I got ginger pear flavor. They smell gross but taste delicious. I don't even remember what was in January other than a packet AND a spray bottle of magnesium mineral oil (which I might actually use since it can be used for muscle cramps. Oh yeah, and a box of disposable, compostable cutlery. The vegan parmesan is good too, we finally got around to using it.

My boyfriend also likes the CB as just about all of the food items are gluten free. I cancelled, but I might re-sign up to get April's box, but do a 3 month instead of monthly I haven't used any of the tea though.. I probably should since it's only going to get hotter here.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 1, 2012)

I've become a health freak fairly recently and have had my eye on this subscription but I know once I subscribe, I probably won't cancel so I'd have to make payment arrangements lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 1, 2012)

I cancelled both Sample Society and The Look Bag so I could try this one for a while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## channelzero (Apr 5, 2012)

I decided to try this one for a month, it looks neat. Probably too expensive to justify keeping, but who knows! At this point I've pretty much cancelled everything except Birchbox and Julep (which i keep skipping) and Sample Society said there wouldn't be a spot for me until May, so conscious box it is!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

I received a shipping notice today that my free trial Conscious Box shipped. I am so excited! I hope my different boxes come on different days. It's nice to get a present every day.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine shipped as well. Very excited to try this out.


----------



## Wida (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine shipped today too!  I'm excited to try this!  I never would have thought to get this one and I love that they are letting us "try before we buy"!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

yay! My complimentary conscious box shipped.  I'm so excited to try this one!


----------



## snllama (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay! I got my shipping notification today too! Im so excited since I heard that the entire box this month is vegan friendly!!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

I also got notification. I bet mine will be here by Friday. Their shipping is super fast, and it helps that CA is really close.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooooh they ship from Cali?! YAAAAY!


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Apr 10, 2012)

got mine too, ladies!


----------



## EmJay (Apr 10, 2012)

Got my notification as well!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 10, 2012)

How did you all receive a complimentary box? I'd love to try this one out to see how it goes!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 10, 2012)

The got it in time :/ All the complimentarys are gone already
 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you all receive a complimentary box? I'd love to try this one out to see how it goes!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

A representative of Conscious Box posted here and said to e-mail them for a free box.. but I think someone else posted that they got an e-mail back saying that they were full and would have another round later.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you all receive a complimentary box? I'd love to try this one out to see how it goes!



The offered it to us on the boards here, but they ran out pretty quickly. They said they'll be doing it again in June though!


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 10, 2012)

got my shipping info tday-can't wait to see the difference between this and blissmo...


----------



## SetToStunning (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine was shipped today, too! I was surprised by the weight - 2lb! Super heavy compared to what I'm used to with Birchbox haha.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm going to be very interested to see what the contents are like this time.  My first couple of boxes had a fairly wide assortment of things (food, shimmery lip balm, compostable cutlery, etc.), but the March box was almost entirely food, which was unexpected and a bit disappointing.  I'm hoping it goes back to having a wide assortment again this month!


----------



## steph28 (Apr 11, 2012)

do they give you shipping information for the free box??


----------



## krod1229 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do they give you shipping information for the free box??



I got a shipping notification for my free trial box yesterday.


----------



## ahkae (Apr 11, 2012)

I never got a shipping confirmation even after they told me to send them my shipping info. I'll probably just subscribe for next month to try it out though.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 11, 2012)

They sent me my tracking a few days ago. It's coming via FedEx.


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know if this is true for everyone's shipping confirmation, but mine doesn't give an ETA, which i think is a bit odd.  It tells me where it's at, where it's been, etc., but no suggestion of when it might arrive! 

I'm pumped to get a shipping confirm at all, but what is up with Fedex not stating estimated arrival date?  I don't care if it's right or not, but I don't have the vaguest idea how long it's going to take FedEx to get my box from CA to OH, and it would definitely be nice to have a guess...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine is coming USPS Priority Mail, no update on the estimated delivery date though.


----------



## steph28 (Apr 11, 2012)

I never get any e-mail about the shipping confirmation either.. maybe i should e-mail them?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine is in my city, I should be getting it tomorrow. I'm attempting to not look at their fb. Might as well keep this one a complete surprise. I hope I love it!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 12, 2012)

According to someone on the facebook page for Conscious Box - they mentioned getting a "juice beauty item" - I wonder if its the brand I'm thinking of and if so what product.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

According to tracking info mine should be here tomorrow. I can post a picture when I get it but I gotta figure out how to place it inside the spoiler tags. I have yet to figure that out. Makes me feel like a n00b.


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

ooh juice beauty has been featured in a lot of the boxes. They are a really cool company! I've tried the acne serum, although it didn't work great for my skin I love that they use all natural products and extracts to fix skin issues.

But they dont tell us the products, so we will just have to wait and see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

My tracking info hasn't updated in a couple of days now and I am ready to scream, I'm so impatient to get this one! LOL.  I want this one to be a complete surprise, though!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 13, 2012)

Planet Dishwashing Soap (size not listed, looks to be about 4 fl oz)

Glob Natural Paint (powdered blueberry-based pigment, meant to mix with water; probably different colors for different boxes)

Cloud 9 Raw Chocolate Fudge (Original flavor, about a two or three-inch bar; very tasty, fruity-type acidic)

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (0.25 fl oz; I think that different boxes might have a different Juice Beauty product, because the accompanying sample list doesn't specify a product, just the brand)

Climb On! Intensive Skin Repair (I don't see a quantity listed, but it's a similar size to the Green Apple Peel; the description sound similar to One Love Waterless Balm)

generationMe All Natural Eco-Friendly Laundry Detergent (size not listed, little baggie; a few loads at least)

The Original Himalayan Crystal Salt (size not listed, little baggie; several uses)

Oogie's Gourmet Popcorn Kettle Corn Original (3 oz)

SeedBallz (3 clay balls with flower seeds inside, in a linen bag, made by developmentally disabled adults)

Natural Joy Beauty ColourFusion Lip Glaze (shade: Guava; tiny sample, but thick; I think you could get several uses)

Groovy Planet (this is a super-tiny little "worry doll" made of wire and thread, I think; a superstitious talisman to whisper your troubles to)

Parsley Plus All Surface Cleaner (4 fl oz spray)

BareBodySoaps Organics (Almond; hotel size mini)

Clandestino Banana Bar with Dark Chocolate (1.06 oz)

Sparklehearts Soft Conditioner (size not listed, foil packette)

Team Green Nature Trading Card (pointless for me, but they are meant to be educational flash cards)

Several random coupons, some are for brands that were samples
I received my heavy, wonderfully free Conscious Box today! Contents and my notes are listed in the spoiler above. 17 samples technically, plus coupons. 14 that I would count as samples and actually use, or that my husband or brother would use. 3 are beauty products.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 13, 2012)

wow-that is a lot of stuff!  can't wait for mine


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

DANG IT, I couldn't resist peeking!

But it sounds great!


----------



## snllama (Apr 13, 2012)

resisting the urge to peak!! So hard, but I saw how long the list is. Seems like it will be awesome!! I hope I get it by Saturday!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

I'M NOT LOOKING. Mine is stuck in city of industry california and has been for a few days. Hopefully it gets here soon!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 13, 2012)

In my mind I said no, but I was possessed by some unseen force and I had to peek....this is waaaay better than last months box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok I opened it just for a peeksy and managed to close it before I read past the first one. lol, but it is a LONG list! I want it now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And my birchbox is still in Jersey. SAD.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'M NOT LOOKING. Mine is stuck in city of industry california and has been for a few days. Hopefully it gets here soon!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank goodness my bb, myglam, and julep mystery box are all the next city up, so I should have them by tomorrow.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

oh wait, mine moved to grove city oh, which is where my zoya shipments always come from. It should be over here by...Tuesday, I guess. I will look at that list before then lol.


----------



## Wida (Apr 13, 2012)

I got my free Conscious Box today!  It has a ton of stuff in it, but most of it is tiny.  It's got a good variety of everything in it!  It's fun to try, but I doubt I'll be keeping this sub.  Too spendy for my pocketbook.  The highlights of the box are:

Planet Dishwashing Soap - 4 oz

Earth Friendly Parsley Plus All Surface Cleaner - 4 oz

A deluxe size sample of Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel

Seed Ballz -  2 seeded clay balls that you can just toss into your flowerbed or wherever to plant flowers.  Fun!

Oogies Gourmet Popcorn - I got Kettle corn.  A nice size bag. 

There are several small samples - lip gloss, natural soap (a sliver taped to a business card), a tiny little container of a lotion, a packet of conditioner, a natural chocolate sample, a packet of natural paint, etc.  Not a bad box!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you have a picture of the april box?? I am dying to see all the products!!!


----------



## Wida (Apr 13, 2012)

Sure, I'll take one.  Give me a bit, though.  I'm right in the middle of feeding my kids lunch.

*Lunch over!  Picture of my box:


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you, Wida!!! I am so exited!!! I can't wait, hahahaha!!



> Sure, I'll take one.  Give me a bit, though.  I'm right in the middle of feeding my kids lunch.
> 
> *Lunch over!  Picture of my box:


----------



## Wida (Apr 13, 2012)

You're Welcome!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 13, 2012)

getting the urge to sign up for another box! lol


----------



## Juno22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gah!  I peeked.  But it looks great and I'm excited to get this.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 13, 2012)

I got mine today. Favorites: the cleaning supplies! Not sure about the laundry detergent since I hate powder detergent.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my *shipping* information!  I know the charge went through on the 2nd, and now I see that people who got free boxes already have theirs, so it's doubly annoying that I'm still waiting for mine to even go in the mail.  This is my fourth box, and they usually arrive a day or two after shipping because I'm on the West Coast, so I'm usually one of the first people to receive my box, but not this time.  I'm having a Complainy Email morning (Little Black Bag was also a recipient), so I already sent one off about this, but, seriously, *so* frustrating that the free boxes have already arrived when existing paying customers haven't even received their shipping notices.


----------



## SetToStunning (Apr 14, 2012)

Got mine today!! Thanks again, Conscious Box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is my unboxing video for anyone who is curious:


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 14, 2012)

Ooo I just watched! Looks like a bunch of stuff! I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Juno22 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm resisting watching the video.  I've more or less forgotten what's in the box.  I just know that it's going to be good.


----------



## snllama (Apr 17, 2012)

I think my box got lost in transit. It's left the state next to mine 3 days ago and says its still in transit...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> I think my box got lost in transit. It's left the state next to mine 3 days ago and says its still in transit...


 Hagerstown? Mine did the same thing.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 17, 2012)

Whahhh



 so sad that the courtesy box trial is over! I would have loved to try this box out. It looks amazing! I will have to cancel some subs before being able to pay for this one. First month w/BB pretty disappointing doing to give them another shot.... unable to separate w/my beauty army yet!


----------



## Ree Racoma (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I just received my very first conscious box a couple of days ago and I love how its packed with goodies! I have yet to sample and test out the products will be having a review via my website and on my youtube channel soon!

Thanks,

Ree

Mod note: Giveaways on other websites are not allowed on MUT. Please see the Terms of Service for full details.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 17, 2012)

For some reason it isn't working. Once I get to the actual give-away page i can't click on anything? :/ Is there a way to enter here?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, I am very thankful to conscious box for giving me the chance to try their subscription, but I can't see myself subbing to this one. I haven't even gotten the box yet, but I know I would get agitated with their shipping if I had paid for it, especially because they say the box is 13 and shipping is 6 or whatever. My box has sat in a town 2 hours away for 3 days and sat in a city in California for days. I know it isn't their fault that the shipping sucks, but I surely don't want to pay for it if they were to continue to use this service.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't remember if I mentioned here or not but I got my box yesterday. In the box I was only missing the dish detergent and instead got two bottles of the Parsley cleaner which is fine because I'm picky about dish detergent in the first place (and still fuming over the fact that my Cascade formulation was changed due to a stupid state law). I liked everything in the box and the price of the box is less than Eco-Emi BUT over all it's $4 more than EcoEmi. I would recommend this company to those looking for Eco-friendly products and like Eco-Emi's concept but hate Eco-Emi's billing and shipping or even if you like Eco-Emi but want to try something similar. (I REALLY loved the popcorn in it.)


----------



## snllama (Apr 17, 2012)

> > I think my box got lost in transit. It's left the state next to mine 3 days ago and says its still in transit...
> 
> 
> Hagerstown? Mine did the same thing.


 Yes! Stupid Hagerstown! It's usually the location right before the USPS transfer. Wonder if the truck got hit. I mean it normally takes less than a day for Hagerstown to here.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! Stupid Hagerstown! It's usually the location right before the USPS transfer. Wonder if the truck got hit. I mean it normally takes less than a day for Hagerstown to here.



I don't think I've ever had anything ship fedex to here, lol, but yeah it's weird, mine says it departed Hagerstown on the 14th and nothing!


----------



## EmJay (Apr 17, 2012)

Quote from Facebook 

Quote: Sorry about the delay in shipping! We've been experimenting with a new shipping service, and we've really disappointed with how long it's taken to get to you - not to mention the lack of confirmation! Everybody's boxes ARE in route and will arrive shortly though - Thank you for your patience!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got my box today! it was the same as everyone else's i've seen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 17, 2012)

From the looks of this, I may have to sub for a couple months.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 17, 2012)

I *really* loved this month's box, and I so far I think conscious box has great customer service as well. They responded to my email quickly and even to a facebook post I made just telling them I enjoyed it! There was so much stuff in there to review.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

They said today that they were trying the Fed Ex smart post for the first time, and they hate it - they're going back to Priority Mail for the May box.  Thank god...mine shipped on the 10th, and I'm not supposed to get it until SATURDAY the 21st. Wow.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I am very thankful to conscious box for giving me the chance to try their subscription, but I can't see myself subbing to this one. I haven't even gotten the box yet, but I know I would get agitated with their shipping if I had paid for it, especially because they say the box is 13 and shipping is 6 or whatever. My box has sat in a town 2 hours away for 3 days and sat in a city in California for days. I know it isn't their fault that the shipping sucks, but I surely don't want to pay for it if they were to continue to use this service.


----------



## snllama (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same! Im getting so frustrated. Hagerstown is an hour and half from downtown. How has it been 4 and no movement. Absolutely crazy. I really hope that the tracking number got messed up and it arrives tomorrow. I've been looking forward to the box since it probably has all sorts of yummy goodies to get me through my exams.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

I HATE FedEx Smartpost.  Everything I've ever received via them takes a week longer than it should.  I live in Indiana, not the moon...why is it going to take 11 days to get my box?  Ridiculous.  It sat in Chicago for FOUR DAYS without moving.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said today that they were trying the Fed Ex smart post for the first time, and they hate it - they're going back to Priority Mail for the May box.  Thank god...mine shipped on the 10th, and I'm not supposed to get it until SATURDAY the 21st. Wow.



Still though. : If I had paid for this, I'd be mad (and rightfully so, imo).


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I HATE FedEx Smartpost.  Everything I've ever received via them takes a week longer than it should.  I live in Indiana, not the moon...why is it going to take 11 days to get my box?  Ridiculous.  It sat in Chicago for FOUR DAYS without moving.


 I agree, I live in New York and it was New Jersey for like 4-5 days kid you not, I checked it and it's FINALLY out for delivery. I wouldn't have been too pleased if I had to paid for this and it took that long.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 18, 2012)

Usually Conscious Box is ridiculously fast. I'm really surprised this month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I'm inclined to give them a break for trying something new to keep shipping costs affordable - I mean, in concept, Smartpost SOUNDS good - the only difference between it and regular FedEx should be that the USPS makes the final delivery.  I'm sure they were not told that Smartpost shipments are given the lowest priority and sit in the processing centers for days at a time until they finally see fit to move them along. I'm annoyed with the situation, but my annoyance is with FedEx.  I do think Conscious Box are handling it well.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

I wasn't inclined to add a new subscription as is, however I think a company should do more investigation before making a change. As is obvious in this thread alone, there are a lot of known issues with this shipping method.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

You're right, bad judgement on their part...I still like them though.  Plus, after dealing with Sindulge, every other sub out there seems like nirvana, lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't inclined to add a new subscription as is, however I think a company should do more investigation before making a change. As is obvious in this thread alone, there are a lot of known issues with this shipping method.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 18, 2012)

Am I the only person who got mine through Priority Mail? I hadn't noticed they changed anything until this thread. It came as fast as usual this month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who got mine through Priority Mail? I hadn't noticed they changed anything until this thread. It came as fast as usual this month.



Maybe its just those of us with the free boxes!


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 18, 2012)

I have two more months with them (that I already paid for in advance), but I don't plan on renewing my subscription. I want to cut back and I'm mostly looking for beauty products. I already have eco emi, goodebox, And the green grab bag that focus on greener products. I do think it's a great company and idea and it was incredibly generous for them to send us FREE boxes!


----------



## Greenie4life (Apr 18, 2012)

I love conscious box. This will be my third box and their customer service it super quick to response and very helpful. The only problem in my box this month was that the banana bar had a best by date of March 2012. I already emailed them but check your bar for a date.


----------



## SabrinaA (Apr 18, 2012)

This is my first month trying this service, my box was shipped on the 10th and has a scheduled delivery for the 19th. NOT a happy camper! My friend who ordered after me already got hers, too. I hope the stuff is worth it. I was really looking forward to this service.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 18, 2012)

That really sucks! I hope you get it soon. I agree that the sunsciption looks fab. I am not subscribed but am hardcore thinking about it so I'm stalking this thread!

 



> Originally Posted by *SabrinaA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month trying this service, my box was shipped on the 10th and has a scheduled delivery for the 19th. NOT a happy camper! My friend who ordered after me already got hers, too. I hope the stuff is worth it. I was really looking forward to this service.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 18, 2012)

I found that they now have the first ever mystery box available for $9 + $7 for shipping making it $16! Offer says only 50 available. Just ordered mine






http://www.organicsoul.com/share/scawolita/9-for-mystery-bonus-box-from-conscious-box-delivered-right-to-your-door-only-50-available/


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love conscious box. This will be my third box and their customer service it super quick to response and very helpful. The only problem in my box this month was that the banana bar had a best by date of March 2012. I already emailed them but check your bar for a date.


 My banana bar was just plain banana with no chocolate!  I thought that the card was a typo.  But I'm not interested in getting one with chocolate because I despise bananas (the mere *smell* of them makes me want to barf) and gave it to a coworker who loves them so much he eats one almost every day and refers to 4pm (quitting time for the two of us) as "banana o'clock."  He asked if it was okay if he passed it on to someone else because he's not sure if he'll eat it, and I told him that I didn't care as long as it didn't come back to me.  The addition of chocolate will *not* make it any better for me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love conscious box. This will be my third box and their customer service it super quick to response and very helpful. The only problem in my box this month was that the banana bar had a best by date of March 2012. I already emailed them but check your bar for a date.


 I noticed it right after I took a second bite! UGGGH! I spit it out immediately, just in case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I was thinking of emailing them about it too. Let me know what they say.


----------



## Juno22 (Apr 18, 2012)

This was my first and last Conscious Box.  It was kind of fun, but not worth $19 for slow shipping and expired food products.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 18, 2012)

Me, too.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me, too.


 Sorry.  My comment of 'Me, too.' was to Scawolita's comment that she had ordered a mystery box today.  I ordered one, too.


----------



## krod1229 (Apr 18, 2012)

Very cute box but the cost is a little too high for me I think.  Will keep it in mind for the future though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## EmJay (Apr 18, 2012)

I received mine this afternoon and I really love it, when I'm able I definitely will subscribe. I'm very happy I was able to take part in the free trial.

I'm really happy for the food items, I can't wait to try the bananas, which have a July 2012 expiration for me, I tried the fudge and it was terrible.


----------



## Greenie4life (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it right after I took a second bite! UGGGH! I spit it out immediately, just in case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I was thinking of emailing them about it too. Let me know what they say.


 This was their response:

Hey Jennifer,   They mentioned some of the bars were Best By March, but still yummy for April. It may have some oxidation (whiteness), but it should be entirely safe to consume. We all tested them out before shipping and they were delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Be well,

--

Jesse Richardson

Conscious Representative

www.consciousbox.com

p. 323.364.5028

e. [email protected]


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 19, 2012)

That is SO NOT OKAY!!!!!! I was just about to write about how much I loved my box, the company, etc, until I read that they said you should eat your EXPIRED product??



> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 19, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also, I got April's for free.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 19, 2012)

This is my 3rd Conscious Box, and I find that although some of the boxes are a really great value and the customer service is wonderful - I'm more of a beauty sample lover so *some* of the snacks and household items don't really thrill me as much as getting a lipstick, blush, or any makeup item really would! lol.  I didn't like last month's box at all because it contained mainly coupons, which without those coupons, the products didn't add up to $16. 
February's box was quite amazing though and my favorite one to date (it had TONS of variety in it - something that seriously everyone could use).  I do like this month's box but it's kind of missing that extra "wow" factor that February's box had to me.  Of course, my opinion is certainly subjective.

Ugh, I'm really disappointed that they would even *consider* including expired food products in some people's boxes (I would NEVER do that if I ran a company like that - even if I was super desperate for samples - but perhaps I'm being too melodramatic - I dunno).  My banana bar expired March 2012 as well =(   I don't think it's too much to ask that we not get food products or ANY products that are expired, let alone NEARING expiration dates (ac-hem beauty box 5 and those weleda samples  - yeah thanks for giving me just a month to try moisturizer when I have about 7 other moisturizers to go through before that one).

I think $19 is quite a bit though to pay for this one especially since I really love eco emi and green grab bag so much (which focus mainly on beauty products)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL, maybe I'm crazy, but I feel like I'm the only one not freaked out by things like "Best by" dates.  No, it shouldn't have been sent out...but I'm still going to eat it even if mine says "Best by March". (Assuming that it looks okay, smells okay, tastes okay).  

Side effect of growing up poor, maybe, but I've learned that companies lean way to the over-cautious side when it comes to dates, to cover their butts just in case, but most things are fine well past the "best by" date.  It's best by, not "eat by or die".  Things with a true strict expiration date like milk or meat will say "use or freeze by", which sounds similar to "best by" but really isn't, and I do trust my senses more than I trust any projected date.

But yeah, it shouldn't have been sent out.


----------



## snllama (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, maybe I'm crazy, but I feel like I'm the only one not freaked out by things like "Best by" dates.  No, it shouldn't have been sent out...but I'm still going to eat it even if mine says "Best by March". (Assuming that it looks okay, smells okay, tastes okay).
> 
> ...


 I don't think its a side effect of growing up poor! I completely agree with what you said.

My family has worked in the food market for years; we used to sell fresh produce and make packaged slaws and things like that. And the best by date is normally for the retailer not the consumer. They need to take it off their shelves after the best by date is all. Even if you eat food with mold on it you almost never will get sick. The real dangerous bacterias and molds aren't the kind that are found in our homes but would have already come with the food or if you mishandle the food in anyway. 

The quality and shelf life of food that does not require refrigeration can be a year or longer from that best by date.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, maybe I'm crazy, but I feel like I'm the only one not freaked out by things like "Best by" dates.  No, it shouldn't have been sent out...but I'm still going to eat it even if mine says "Best by March". (Assuming that it looks okay, smells okay, tastes okay).
> 
> ...


 It doesn't freak me out, either. My husband and I are about to eat something that is Best By April 15! My brother used to have vending machines with snack foods. We always ate the ones that didn't get bought by their Best By date.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Normally, I'm okay with food a bit past the best by date, as long as it still looks okay, but I just recently, in the last few months, had food poisoning. Then a few weeks later (about two weeks ago now) I had an allergic reaction to a random food that I had no clue I was allergic to (scariest thing ever) so I refuse to take any chances currently. I'm not having the best of luck with food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( The allergic reaction incident made me afraid of all food for over a week, I barely ate, and I'm still very weary. Maybe I'll get back to my trusting self again one day. 




 lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Normally, I'm okay with food a bit past the best by date, as long as it still looks okay, but I just recently, in the last few months, had food poisoning. Then a few weeks later (about two weeks ago now) I had an allergic reaction to a random food that I had no clue I was allergic to (scariest thing ever) so I refuse to take any chances currently. I'm not having the best of luck with food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( The allergic reaction incident made me afraid of all food for over a week, I barely ate, and I'm still very weary. Maybe I'll get back to my trusting self again one day.
> 
> ...


 I don't blame you!  I got sick from a virus on the same day I happened to be eating a lot of mashed potatoes...well, that was three years ago and I still won't touch the things, even though they weren't what made me sick.  It was the association!

 I've eaten things well past the "best by" date, eaten cheap things, damaged things, etc. my entire life and I've never been ill from food...except for once from an expensive restaurant. Go figure! LOL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Also, I just now used the Juice Beauty peel and my face is bright red, like I have a sunburn, and has been that way for the last half hour. I hope it goes away! My face looks horrible. 



 It says for sensitive skin and my skin isn't sensitive in the least. I had zero issues with the DDF in the Sample Society box that a lot of others are having issues with. I just slathered my face with argan oil, as that seems to heal everything with me, and the redness went down only a little bit. Hope I wake up looking normal.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's wild how traumatic that allergic reaction was. Not being able to breathe, with a swollen tongue and etc., really messed me up. It's really weird how scared of food I am right now. I'm hoping with time it will get better. I've been eating like a picky 3 year old the last almost two weeks and that is so not me. lol. I guess the good part is hopefully I will lose a few extra pounds until I find my love of food again. 





Ang omg, I'd be so sad if I got sick after mashed taters. I loves them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I just now used the Juice Beauty peel and my face is bright red, like I have a sunburn, and has been that way for the last half hour. I hope it goes away! My face looks horrible.
> 
> ...


 Aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't tried the Juice Beauty one yet, but I often get redness after peels/glycolic products.  It has always gone away overnight, though, and my skin always looks and feels awesome in the morning. Hopefully yours will do the same? I know how irritating that is - I once used a bar of soap containing activated charcoal and evening primrose oil, and my skin was bright red for three days!


----------



## snllama (Apr 19, 2012)

oh my god jenna!!! I cant wait any longer. It isn't even possible for the truck to have not arrived to DC. 70 whole miles and we are going on the 6th day! Just scan my damn package already!! Unless the driver got kidnapped or died of a heart attack I'm getting pissed. Let me know if yours updates. I signed up for delivery notifications, but still keep checking the website like a crazy person.

Obviously no fault of Conscious Box they have no control over Fedex being douches! But every time I vow not to look at a box's content it takes ages to get to me and I start going a bit insane. Probably so bad for this box since it contains FOOD. lol


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, maybe I'm crazy, but I feel like I'm the only one not freaked out by things like "Best by" dates.  No, it shouldn't have been sent out...but I'm still going to eat it even if mine says "Best by March". (Assuming that it looks okay, smells okay, tastes okay).
> 
> ...


 I don't think it's a side effect of growing up poor either, I had this discussion with my dad the other day when the "Best Buy" date was past a a couple of days, he said it would be fine to eat since it's for the retailer, when they need to sell then and is still fine to eat. Like you said if it needs to be consume by a certain date it would say "use by"

I really hope my package comes today it's been a state over for like 5 days, says it's the delivery date is today so I'm hoping it's true.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

As long as it's not dairy, I'll generally eat things passed their expiration date. My parents have a jar of jelly from 2005 they are still working on lmao, and we've never gotten sick from it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

Also my box has been in my state since the 14th, and I find it hilarious at this point that it still isn't here. I could've drove back and forth to get it like...50 times by now.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally got my box - after its long adventure in Jersey. With the shipping aside, I enjoyed many products - the kettle corn was fantastic. However, while munching my way through the box I also came across the Banana Bar with the March 2012 date and was turned off right away and the paint was missing as well - I emailed them this morning hoping for replacements. However, from what I'm reading above it looks like I'll get similar responses to the banana bar.

I actually just got over a stomach virus - so a tad bit worried about eating expired goods but I do understand that the expiration dates usually are cautionary. For those who ate the "expired" bannana bars, how did it taste? look? I really want to try it but.....theres a part of me that screams no.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 19, 2012)

I got my box today, though I wasn't expecting it until Saturday.  My banana bar had a best by date of July 2012...and it was really good. No ingredients but ripe bananas.

And i'm happy with the box!  I like the variety.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Glad to hear you liked your box! I just ordered my first ever Conscious Box which just happens to be a "Mystery" box. I have no idea when it will ship or what to expect! Any way you can post a pic or list the items you received?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ Glad to hear you liked your box! I just ordered my first ever Conscious Box which just happens to be a "Mystery" box. I have no idea when it will ship or what to expect! Any way you can post a pic or list the items you received?


 Yeah!  I will actually post pics of all the products I got on my blog when I get home from work tonight (link is in my signature), so check there late tonight/in the morning for pictures.  As for contents, here are some of the things I received.

Juice Beauty Green Apple peel, Oogie's Gourmet Kettle Corn, Planet Dishwashing soap, Parsley Plus All Surface Cleaner, Glob natural paint powder, Cloud 9 Raw Fudge, Climb On! skin repair cream, HImalayan Crystal Salt, generationMe laundry soap, SeedBallz, a little worry doll, and some small samples of lip glaze, soap, conditioner, etc. And coupons.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 19, 2012)

All sounds very useful! I especially would love to try the Green Apple peel! Thanks for the info


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally got my box today, I like the variety of the box but I think it's a little too costly for me at the moment. I am considering about subbing for a while in the future. Oh, checked my banana bar had an expiration date of July 2012, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

Got my box today. It's ok. There were a lot of things in it so it was fun to unpack but I can't help but feel I'm looking at a pile of junk. I also felt they had a lot of paper and cardboard involved for being an eco type box.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 21, 2012)

Received my box the other day when I got home from traveling for work. It's my first one but I already ordered the Mystery Box which was offered this week so I should have another one coming soon.

I enjoy the variety of products but I do find some of them less useful (for me) than others.





_L-&gt; R_

_Back Row:_

*Oogie's* Kettle Corn, Original (3 oz / 75g): looking forward to munching on this later

*Generation Me* Laundry Soap powder / crystals (~2 Tbsp): I used half of the packet for my current load of laundry

_Inside Box:_

*Parsley Plus* All Purpose Cleaner (4 fl. oz / 118mL): I hope this cleans my kitchen counters well!

*Sparklehearts* Hair Conditioner (~1-2 use packet, depending on hair type): will be taking this with me when I'm on the road

*Seedballz* Clay Seed Balls in satchel (3 balls.. though my 3rd one was broken and half of that was powderized): already planted these outside the garage

*Planet* Ultra Dish Washing Liquid (~120mL, similar size to the Parsley Plus): excited to try this when I hand wash; hope it doesn't dry my hands out as much as the Palmolive

*Juice Beauty* Green Apple Peel Sensitive (0.25 fl. oz / 7mL): can't wait to try this! my 2nd Juice Beauty product this month as I got the Oil-free Moisturizer in my BirchBox

*Cloud 9* Raw Chocolate Fudge (2 bites): this will be consumed today as I catch up on my DVR shows

_Outside Box:_

*Original Himalayan Crystal Salt* (~1 Tbsp): will be using this to season some veggies later today

*Glob* Natural Colors Paint Powder in Tangerine (5g packet, makes 1-3oz paint when mixed with water): not sure when I'll use this as I hardly paint

*Groovy Planet* Worry Doll (1 doll, ~15mm)

*Bare Body Soaps *Organics Soap sample in Almond (2 in x 0.5in sample): I'll add this to my small collection of soap bits

*Clandestino* Banana Bar (1.06oz / 30 g): looking forward to eating this later, mine expires 07/2012

*Climb On* Intensive Skin Repair Balm (1 in diameter disc in tin): the consistency of this is a bit hard, even after warming in my hands. Smells like cocoa butter which is one of its main ingredients

*Team Green Nature* *Trading Cards* in Butterfly: I don't 'get' trading cards but that's just me

*Natural Joy Beauty* ColourFusion Lip Glaze in Guava (dime-sized sample): nice rosey plum color; I'll be trying this during the week for work


----------



## Wida (Apr 21, 2012)

The Climb On skin repair salve works awesome on your cuticles!


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 21, 2012)

Are any of you vegetarians? This box is great for that. I enjoy natural products too, and I know a lot about them, but I'm not militantly nature-oriented, so it's a great way to make myself use quality/green products.


----------



## EmJay (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Climb On skin repair salve works awesome on your cuticles!


 I think it is a great balm/salve, I've only used it so far on cuts I got from shaving.


----------



## snllama (Apr 21, 2012)

I didnt get the worry doll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My salve is rock hard. It looks more like a little round thing of soap...


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt get the worry doll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My salve is rock hard. It looks more like a little round thing of soap...


 Send them an email, and they will send you the missing doll. I found that my banana bar was expired and the glob paint was missing. I sent them a quick email, and now they are sending me the missing paint and a non expired Banana Bar.


----------



## Wida (Apr 21, 2012)

Send them an email about the salve!  I really like it.  I am also in love with the Parsley All Purpose cleaner.  It smells so good!  I clean my son's high chair with it and it does a good job and I know that there aren't any chemicals that will hurt him.  I may have to get a full size of this one.


----------



## snllama (Apr 21, 2012)

I feel guilty since i got my box for free!

What is the consistency of the salve for you guys?


----------



## Wida (Apr 21, 2012)

It really reminds me of butter.  Soft butter.  It's got an oily consistency and seems to start to melt almost as soon as I touch it.


----------



## EmJay (Apr 21, 2012)

Mine is hard at first but it melts when I touch it. I'm sure it's not to be rock solid but the little piece of paper in the bag says expect inconsistencies in texture and color. I hope you don't take that to mean I think you should just deal with it, 




 if you're unhappy with how it is I totally agree and say e-mail them.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope I get some of these products (like he cleaner and salve) in the mystery box I ordered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 21, 2012)

I emailed them and they said they would send me replacement products for the worry doll and the salve and some extras! 

Im so thinking about getting a subscription. I just hope I dont get stuck with a ton of non-vegan food items! This month the only non-vegan food was the kettle corn and the salve is not safe for anyone who doesn't use beeswax.


----------



## snllama (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright so here is my review. Took me forever and half to do. But Im glad I took time with it since it made me realize that the box didn't have too many things in it that interested me. Plus, I figured the value to be just over $20. Not that great when the cost of the box is $19. If it was just $12 I'd more likely to want to sub. 

I do love the lip glaze, all purpose cleaner, Cladestino Banana Bar, SeedBallz and the Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel. But I don't think it would have been worth $19 to get those few things and be left with all the extra random stuff. Plus, I couldn't eat the popcorn. Who knows how many products in the future I won't be able to use. 

http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/04/conscious-box-april-2012.html


----------



## snllama (Apr 24, 2012)

So after I posted my review I got a comment from someone that must work for Conscious Box.

I mentioned in my review that the value is low and almost equal to what we paid. And since I found so few products that I was genuinely interested in Im not sure I'd have been happy if I had paid for the box. I don't think it would have been worth it to pay almost $20 to find out about the products I liked when I could buy all the full-sized versions of those products for not even $15 total. And this is what they said:

Quote: Thanks for the detailed and thorough review! However I always feel somewhat disapointed when people dont see any value in the work it takes us to put these boxes togethor and source out conscious companies. In addition, we put a lot of effort into making sure its a wonderful experience. Our special window box costs us nearly $2.00 to make and is completely sustainable. Shipping also costs us upwards of $9.50

I don't know. What do you guys think? I don't think I said I don't value the work, I think monetary value and the value of the service are two separate things... :/

Guess I can't keep everyone happy. At least I was honest.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 24, 2012)

The free box marketing sure worked on me. My brother and I are going to split the price of a monthly box, since we each found about half of the items personally appealing or useful. All the beauty products are automatically for me, food items are for him unless it's cheese or chocolate. He really likes the unusual stuff, and the super "granola" stuff, so to speak. He was fascinated with the blueberry paint and the seedballz (I love that these are handmade by developmentally disabled adults). For whoever commented to snllama, we both loved the window box and it is fun to get a heavy box, which accounts for the shipping cost.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after I posted my review I got a comment from someone that must work for Conscious Box.
> 
> ...


 I think that is a weird response. I read all of your reviews, and I think you are honest and thoughtful. Sure, they put a lot of work into the box, but if you don't find value in it, then you shouldn't have to say nice things. 

That response kind of makes me : at them. Don't be so defensive, not everyone will like your product, just like every other business.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after I posted my review I got a comment from someone that must work for Conscious Box.
> 
> ...


 That type of response from Conscious Box does not sit well with me. I liked your review very much and agreed with the analysis.

I feel the history of expired products sent to customers, promising all vegan products for certain months and not delivering on their promise, and of course this months shipping debacle - the value of their work is not consistent at times. However, I understand that their service in presenting the idea of both the sustainability of the box and the integrity of the companies used to procure samples.

Yes, as a consumer I recognize the value of both but in the end I'm still the consumer and if I was to judge the service I'm purchasing I will judge on the value of samples first - (which not everyone in my household can eat - that factor detracts from value), then the box comes last. All consumers of course judge differently the value of their purchase. I'll give them points for the companies they work with and the samples but the actual box to me is just part of the branding - a great bonus of purchasing their service.

Also, still reiterating - mentioning shipping after their last shipment was not worth the $9.50 they stated is kinda ballsy on their part. I actually canceled my subscription after my second month due to finding out the box they stated on facebook was vegan was not, and the shipping odyssey turned me off.


----------



## snllama (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah I remember seeing somewhere that we'd be happy since the entire box was vegan this month, but half of the products had beeswax (i do use bee products, so not an issue for me, but I dont think a company should consider those products vegan) and the popcorn clearly had milk. 

Maybe if I had someone else to enjoy the other half of the box (like sleepykat) I'd be more inclined to purchase it. But as it is right now it wouldn't be a good investment for me.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 24, 2012)

They have posted several times on their facebook in reply to people and in posts that a box for a particular month is all vegan. Then when the box ships and you're already charged for the box, there's an oops where sorry post, and then we are notified the box is in fact not all vegan.


----------



## snllama (Apr 24, 2012)

It's happened for more than one month? That is really frustrating!! Too bad they can't use a survey like GoodeBox uses to ensure that their vegan customers are happy. Two separate boxes subbing out the non-vegan items wouldn't be that hard. Oogie's has a vegan popcorn flavor, I bet Climb On! has a vegan offering, as well as all the other brands. I bet they'd be more than happy to supply two different products if it meant more possible consumers.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 24, 2012)

My Conscious Box: Thank you, very much!!!


----------



## Wida (Apr 24, 2012)

I planted my Seedballz today.  I'm such a nerd, but I'm super excited to see what pops up from them.  I love the idea and may end up ordering more of them.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 24, 2012)

I love the idea of the Seed Ballz. I just accidentally thought they were fudge before I opened them and found out otherwise...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after I posted my review I got a comment from someone that must work for Conscious Box.
> 
> ...


 Wow, that response is surprising. Do they want you to gush about it because they sent it to you for free? You were just stating your honest opinion.


----------



## Wida (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha! 








> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the idea of the Seed Ballz. I just accidentally thought they were fudge before I opened them and found out otherwise...


----------



## page5 (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope the May box is good! I just had my husband order me one for Mother's Day


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 26, 2012)

Any one know when the Mystery boxes will ship?


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Apr 29, 2012)

I was wondering about the shipping for the Mystery Box too. On Organix Soul website it says they will ship 10 days after the offer closing date. Which I hope means "soon".


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been thinking about the popcorn in my box - I'm obsessed with it now - and a few of the other products I like. I'm now on the fence on whether or not to subscribe for three months or not. If they send out similar products like the popcorn then I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

> I love the idea of the Seed Ballz. I just accidentally thought they were fudge before I opened them and found out otherwise...


 Omg you poor thing!! I agree about the popcorn. Soooo good. I even googled to see where I can get it in my city.


----------



## Cynnelise (May 3, 2012)

I was sooo excited about Conscious Box. I actually paid for a subscription and April was my first month. My box was shipped to the wrong address so I had usps forward it. Then it was lost in transit. So after talking to Conscious Box I was told they would send a replacement. So, I received a replacement yesterday but it only has half of the items that I was supposed to be getting this month and the few I did get were soaked with the planet cleaner. I am so disappointed. Hopefully the last email I sent will get through to them and they'll find a way to fix this because I am not a happy customer right now.


----------



## elizabethhaze (May 3, 2012)

wowww I just subscribed, they send so many items! I cant wait to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cynnelise (May 3, 2012)

I ranted too soon. Jesse sent me a Mystery box to make up for the trouble I had. They make is so hard for me to be mad at them.  



 As long as they keep up their awesome customer service, I see no reason why I'd ever cancel my subscription with them.


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

My brother and I received our shared Conscious Box today! We got the Mystery Box.

I kept:

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (I got this in my first box, too; totally happy to receive again) 0.25 oz

Badger Lip Tint and Shimmer (it doesn't state the size or shade, but it's about the size of my thumb; I have very small hands, though)

Java Juice Liquid Coffee Extract, 0.5 fl oz

Good Kind Natural Coffee Creamer (powder) 0.2 oz

Climb On! Intensive Skin Repair (this is the bar version, looks like a little round soap but is supposed to be a great moisturizer; originally designed for rock climbers) no size listed

My brother kept:

Kind bar in Almond &amp; Coconut (full size)

Quinoa &amp; Sesame bar (I'm sorry, I don't remember all of the brands) full size

Hand Purifier, pump (didn't see the size; looks like maybe 3 oz? smells like a combo of herbs and licorice)

The same fudge that was in the April box

Natural pastilles, supposed to help with cough and headache (2 pc)

Kombucha tea packet

Sleepytime tea packet

Hmm...I'm sorry, I think there were two more items, but I cannot remember. He's asleep like a sane person, so I cannot ask him right now.


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

> My brother and I received our shared Conscious Box today! We got the Mystery Box.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am awaiting the same mystery box. I hope they aren't all the same as I was really looking forward to getting items like the cleaner and salve....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am awaiting the same mystery box. I hope they aren't all the same as I was really looking forward to getting items like the cleaner and salve....


 I received mine the other day and can say they are all different. I saw someone who got 21 items while some people didn't even get the 10-20 stated in the advertisement (only receiving 9 samples a piece). I myself got 12. 10 of the items were the same as the blogger who got 21 items. Most of the samples I got were repeats from the April box, with the exception of 2 drink mixes, a fruit/nut bar &amp; a cinnamon air freshener.


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My brother and I received our shared Conscious Box today! We got the Mystery Box.
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remembered another item my brother kept, but I still think I'm forgetting one:
> 
> ...


  Okay, two more:

 An energy drink powder packet

A nutrient drink powder packet


----------



## Cynnelise (May 7, 2012)

I am very satisfied with the complimentary mystery box Conscious Box sent me to make up for the issues I had with shipping this month. I received a lot of repeats of Aprils box as well as other items, totaling a whopping 17 items. Thank you Conscious Box for all the patience and hard work being put into what you do.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 7, 2012)

I ordered three of the mystery boxes because I thought they would each have fairly different contents, maybe with a few repeats.  But, the three I received were pretty much the same, although different from sleepykat's box listed above.  I don't mind, though, because I love the Conscious boxes.  I love trying all the different items, and I love that I am learning to live a more sustainable lifestyle.  My three boxes had 16 or 17 items in each.


----------



## TheCheshire13 (May 9, 2012)

My Mystery Box


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

Oh I like that box! Sure most of it are small packets but the fact is you get a LOT of stuff.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

I really do love Conscious Box...some small samples but there are so many of them, and they always have such a variety. I just wish the shipping were cheaper!


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really do love Conscious Box...some small samples but there are so many of them, and they always have such a variety. I just wish the shipping were cheaper!


 Conscious Box is sort of tempting to me, even though I'm not really an earthy-crunchy gal, just because of the variety....


----------



## TheCheshire13 (May 9, 2012)

It was a really nice Mystery box, I got a wide range of stuff. It was alot of fun pulling the items out and being like 'Oooo what is this?' I mean in one box I got a lip balm, natural laundry detergent, a good size bottle of Air Freshener, some uummm...adult stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (the white and lavender tube) candy, snacks, seeds, teas and other stuff. I just have alot of fun opening the Conscious box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 13, 2012)

I got the April box after they were offering it to some people here on the forums and fell in LOVE with the Oogies popcorn. I popped onto the Oogies website to find out where I could purchase it and it told me at 2 whole foods here in Vegas. I ran right down and they told me they no longer carry it. I can't find it ANYWHERE.. Grr!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2012)

There's no Oogies near me, either. I'm so sad!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

I need more of those Oogies. I'm addicted to that popcorn and normally I don't like popcorn.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 14, 2012)

I know! I don't like popcorn either. Only place I can get it is online and you have to buy like 16 packs or something. I'd probably end up eating them in one sitting lol


----------



## calexxia (May 14, 2012)

The Oogies tasted really good...amazing, in fact. Unfortunately, the sugar content in it was so high that I had an insulin reaction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Oogies tasted really good...amazing, in fact. Unfortunately, the sugar content in it was so high that I had an insulin reaction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It was super yummy but it was too much sugar for me, as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Oogies tasted really good...amazing, in fact. Unfortunately, the sugar content in it was so high that I had an insulin reaction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yikes!

I did notice that the Oogies were like three servings worth.


----------



## calexxia (May 15, 2012)

Sugar/insulin reactions aren't uncommon for me since my surgery. It's one of the reasons that I don't go organic, honestly. The treats I would get....I pretty much need them to have artificial sweeteners usually.


----------



## TallCoolTexan (May 15, 2012)

If I recall correctly, the calorie count of one serving size of the Oogie's popcorn was 170 calories. I consider that to be a healthy range for a snack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Lilly


----------



## yanelib27 (May 15, 2012)

I am really considering this one since I canceled a BB subscription and Julep. But I found another one called Healthy Surprise, at 33 + shipping its a little expensive but its all food, as opposed to this one, which is a variety. I dont know what to do.. this box looks like it had 2 food items or so.. not really what I am looking for, but it still looks interesting..


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 18, 2012)

Is anyone else subscribed to both Conscious Box and Eco Emi?  I am suspicious that both companies are connected somehow.  The past few months my auto payments have occurred at exactly the same time on the same date.  Hmmmmm........


----------



## Caryatid (May 19, 2012)

They probably bill on the same date and your card processes them in the same batch.


----------



## Kittables (May 19, 2012)

I bought one of the extra May boxes that they had. I think consciousbox looks amazing. I wish I could get it every month, it's just that I know that would add up. It would be nice to get a box every once in a while, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tummy's growling thinking about the snacks they send. Oh, wait. I think that actually means it's lunchtime. lol   &gt;^..^&lt;


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They probably bill on the same date and your card processes them in the same batch.


 That would make sense, however; mine is billed through Paypal.....


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would make sense, however; mine is billed through Paypal.....


 If it's through PayPal, it should be taking payments out on the same calendar day each month, and it's going to be whatever calendar day you signed up (this is all down to PayPal.  I don't think it really has anything to do with Conscious Box or Eco-Emi aside from the fact that they're receiving the money).  How to verify:  Go into the Other Options part of your profile, click "Update" next to the Preapproved Payments section, and check out the Start date for each vendor.  Then go to the Advanced Search under History and change the search drop-down to Email and expand the date range as appropriate (I just went back one calendar year because it was easy).  For Conscious Box, search for [email protected]  For Eco-Emi, search for [email protected]  The day-of-the-month (2nd, 12th, 27th, etc.) should be the same for the Start date and all of the payments that went through.  It might just be the case that you signed up on the same day of the month for both.  If not, I would shoot email to PayPal to see if they can align your payments per the Start date on the transactions.  It should look a little like this (just pretend that first line is shifted one cell over.  I'm not sure what happened :

Apr 8, 2012   Recurring Payment To Eco Emi
Completed
Details Recurring Payment To Eco Emi 60X24586BS8288748
  -$15.00 $0.00 -$15.00 USD   Mar 8, 2012   Recurring Payment To Eco Emi
Completed
Details Recurring Payment To Eco Emi 7U085266RJ2858717
  -$15.00 $0.00 -$15.00 USD   Feb 8, 2012   Recurring Payment To Eco Emi
Completed
Details Recurring Payment To Eco Emi 9WN03653NF8643433
  -$15.00 $0.00 -$15.00 USD   Jan 12, 2012   Payment To Eco Emi
Completed
Details Payment To Eco Emi 50L17144T8017810T
  -$14.00 $0.00 -$14.00 USD   Jan 8, 2012   Recurring Payment To Eco Emi
Completed
Details Recurring Payment To Eco Emi 4EJ19077VN437732K
  -$15.00 $0.00 -$15.00 USD   Dec 8, 2011   Recurring Payment To Eco Emi
Completed
Details Recurring Payment To Eco Emi 5YT22433TB556544R
  -$15.00 $0.00 -$15.00 USD



On this history, there's an odd payment on January 12th.  Different day-of-the-month, different amount, and "Payment To" instead of "Recurring Payment To."  This is how I know this was one of the bonus boxes rather than the recurring charge for my monthly box.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Meaganola!  Yep, it looks like I coincidentally signed up for these services on the same day of the month but 4 months apart.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

I went for it and signed up for this one. I just want to see if I like it, and if I do, I will go ahead and sign up for a 3 or 6 month subscription. So they ship the first week of the month, so thats next week. So excited to get my first box!


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

I'm contemplating signing back up for June's box.

I received January-April boxes, but cancelled before May. I don't regret that as May's box didn't look too appealing.


----------



## Kittables (May 29, 2012)

May's box looks just fine, to me. I caved and peeked. What can I say? I'm weak! If next month's box is good, I'm hoping they'll have extras again so I can purchase one at a discount. I'm still not sure if I want the full subscription. The boxes I've seen on youtube have looked pretty appealing, though...


----------



## page5 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm contemplating signing back up for June's box.
> 
> I received January-April boxes, but cancelled before May. I don't regret that as May's box didn't look too appealing.


 I agree, May's box was not very exciting. Three tea bags, a one use  laundry detergent, a reusable bamboo towel (mine disintegrated on the third use), a small bar of soap (seemed scratchy, better for exfoliating?), a vitamin powder packet (tasted awful), a liquid vitamin packet (tasted horrible!), two plastic toothbrush covers, a chocolate drink (loved it!), foil packet of body lotion (I didn't think it absorbed very well), and some detox pills (hesitant to try these). Too many drink products IMHO. I was also disappointed that none of the tea information indicated if any of them were decaf. I asked on the fb page and they responded that the cranberry tea was decaf. Previous months seemed to have a wider selection of products. ï»¿


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 29, 2012)

I believe the theme of the May box was spring cleaning, inside and out, and I thought it was a little boring, too.  I LOVED the Earth Day box!  So, we'll see what June brings.  Maybe it will be the wedding box!  ; )


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe the theme of the May box was spring cleaning, inside and out, and I thought it was a little boring, too.  I LOVED the Earth Day box!  So, we'll see what June brings.  Maybe it will be the wedding box!  ; )


 It says something on the website about energy.. something to energize you body and spirit ? whatever that means


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

I hope its not yoga related products, I'm getting that in another box, and I'm not really a yoga fan. I prefer pilates and cardio


----------



## Kittables (May 31, 2012)

How's the shipping on this one? I bought the May box and it arrived within a couple of days of them sending out my tracking info. I thought that was pretty swift. Is the delivery always that prompt? 

Has anyone tried the chocolate drink?? Looks good.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have mine chilling in the fridge.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How's the shipping on this one? I bought the May box and it arrived within a couple of days of them sending out my tracking info. I thought that was pretty swift. Is the delivery always that prompt?
> 
> Has anyone tried the chocolate drink?? Looks good.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have mine chilling in the fridge.


 Since they ship USPS Priority it should only take 2-3 days tops. I haven't tried mine yet either. It's been in my fridge.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

question- do they send out well known brands or more home made/ mom and pop shop items?

I am trying to see if I will like it enough to dump Sample Society for this one.

How do you all like this service as compared to other subscription boxes? Where does it rate for you?

Its one of the more expensive ones, so I wonder if maybe thats why it doesnt seem to have as many subscribers as other subscription boxes.

Thanks!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

Birchbox &amp; Conscious Box are my 2 favorites. I think they offer both known, and unknown brands. I know the local "farmers market" grocery store has a lot of the brands CB sends out. Whole Foods too.

I think CB is like Eco-Emi, only without handmade stuff. I've received Juice Beauty (apple peel) and Badger (lip tint) from CB.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox &amp; Conscious Box are my 2 favorites. I think they offer both known, and unknown brands. I know the local "farmers market" grocery store has a lot of the brands CB sends out. Whole Foods too.
> 
> I think CB is like Eco-Emi, only without handmade stuff. I've received Juice Beauty (apple peel) and Badger (lip tint) from CB.


 Thanks! Thats good to know, I dont really care for hand made stuff


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

My first box was shipped today. Yey!


----------



## page5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone receive their June Conscious Box?

It was okay but I'm tired of all the supplement/vitamin/tea/drink products. Half the box was comprise of these items. I was hoping for more variety 
I wrote an honest (in no way defamatory) post on their facebook wall and it was promptly deleted. I checked back and another girl had written asking why her honest post was deleted. Few minutes later her second post was deleted. Is this common practice? I am very unimpressed with a company that does not listen to its subscribers and only allows the glowing posts.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

What? wow I cant believe that they would do that. This is my first box with them and I have not received it yet but I am really looking forward to it, 

But what a bummer to hear that they do that to their customers. 



> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone receive their June Conscious Box?
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (Jun 12, 2012)

Update: the founder of Conscious Box emailed me. An investor is looking at the site so they were only allowing the "good" posts to show today to make a favorable impression. Still don't like it or agree with it, but it was nice he took the time to explain it to me.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't want Conscious Box to change!  Waaaaaah!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 12, 2012)

I got my box! I love it and will definitely be dropping sample society for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update: the founder of Conscious Box emailed me. An investor is looking at the site so they were only allowing the "good" posts to show today to make a favorable impression. Still don't like it or agree with it, but it was nice he took the time to explain it to me.


 Yeah, sure. They made weird comments on snllama's blog about her review.


----------



## snllama (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah I was not happy with how they reacted to my post. It was honest and not overly harsh. I just have an expectation of a higher value if I'm paying that much money for a service.

The original post and comments are here: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/04/conscious-box-april-2012.html


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah I was not happy with how they reacted to my post. It was honest and not overly harsh. I just have an expectation of a higher value if I'm paying that much money for a service.
> 
> The original post and comments are here: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/04/conscious-box-april-2012.html


 I just read it and I dont think it was overly anything, just an honest post. I wonder what it was that made them delete your post or whatever they did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey girls, I wanted to let you know that the founder of Conscious Box has facebooked me a couple of times, asked me to repost my review from yesterday, and offered me a free limited edition box to make amends for removing my review. I did view their facebook page tonight and they seem to be allowing all comments now.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone receive their June Conscious Box?
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I subscribed after purchasing a leftover May box, only to be slightly disappointed with the June box. So, now I cancelled as I don't want a bunch of teas or supplements. Variety is key and it seems that past months provided a greater variety of items. Glad they finally put your post back. They need feedback on how to make this more consistently enjoyable.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine says out for delivery but didn't arrive today.  Hoping it's here tomorrow.....


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah I was not happy with how they reacted to my post. It was honest and not overly harsh. I just have an expectation of a higher value if I'm paying that much money for a service.
> 
> The original post and comments are here: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/04/conscious-box-april-2012.html


I read your blog when you originally put it out and I thought it was an AWESOME review in that you put tons of time, work and blog space into it.  You gave me the info on the products that they did not. 

I tried to comment at the time, but it seemed that I needed to be signed up, and I couldn't figure out how to do that.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

Now that I am over the initial excitment of a new box, I have to admit I do not think the box is worth 19.00. So I already unsubscribed. I dont regret giving it a chance, but with the number of subscription programs out there, the box needs to really impress me to keep me as a customer.


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 15, 2012)

I received my June box yesterday and was quite disappointed and unimpressed. I actually unsubscribed a few months ago but paid upfront for a 3 month plan. I prefer some of the newer eco friendly companies.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my June box yesterday and was quite disappointed and unimpressed. I actually unsubscribed a few months ago but paid upfront for a 3 month plan. I prefer some of the newer eco friendly companies.


 which one is your favorite? I might try Yumvelope next


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which one is your favorite? I might try Yumvelope next


 Cool, I've never heard of yumvelope. You might also want to check out healthy surprise. I haven't tried them yet but they look promising. Kara's way is fairly new but I'm very excited and impressed with them so far (though it's only been 1 month!) GGB and Ecoemi are my 'old' eco favs.


----------



## page5 (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried some of the products in the June Conscious Box? I've sampled a few. The kelp bar was . . . . interesting. Won't be purchasing that one!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried some of the products in the June Conscious Box? I've sampled a few. The kelp bar was . . . . interesting. Won't be purchasing that one!


 The Kelp Krunch was my favorite thing in the box! I wonder where they sell them. The Larabar in Cappuccino was yummy as well.

Havent tried the shake yet, I hope its good. Overall, I do not think the box was worth 19.00


----------



## page5 (Jun 19, 2012)

That's so funny! I did not care for it at all and it was your favorite. I think part of it was the combination of the crunch and the chewiness of the kelp. But I gotta admit I did not like the flavor either. Glad you liked it!

I did love the cashew butter - yum.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 20, 2012)

I tried the kelp bar and loved it! The other thing I really liked was the Larabar in Pecan Pie. I wasn't expecting it to be so moist. Somehow, I imagined it would be more dry. Anyway, I want more. lol. 

The kelp bar reminded me of a healthier, organic version of the sesame seed candies I so adore. They're little, rectangular candies made with honey. SO good, but my faves are sweeter than the kelp bar. The seaweed was an interesting touch. If anyone's interested in more, here's the site: 

http://www.seaveg.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&amp;cPath=14

Was it worth the price? Hmm... I guess it was. They really fill that box, don't they? The contents just didn't make it worth while for me. I also didn't really like all the supplements. I'm not even going to use the powders or vitamin drinks. I did appreciate the jasmine tea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It made me SO happy to open the box and find the tea in there. I love jasmine! 

I'm actually glad I tried it, at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I know this service just isn't for me. Perhaps I'm just better off sticking with my beauty and food subs.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the kelp bar and loved it! The other thing I really liked was the Larabar in Pecan Pie. I wasn't expecting it to be so moist. Somehow, I imagined it would be more dry. Anyway, I want more. lol.
> 
> ...


 I have the jasmine tea right here in my desk, so I will just go ahead and make it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the website. I also havent tried the shake or the weird green energy drink.. and I hated the Eboost drink.. bleh


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so funny! I did not care for it at all and it was your favorite. I think part of it was the combination of the crunch and the chewiness of the kelp. But I gotta admit I did not like the flavor either. Glad you liked it!
> 
> I did love the cashew butter - yum.


 I also liked the cashew butter, I had it on wheat bread with some agave. Yum!


----------



## page5 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the jasmine tea right here in my desk, so I will just go ahead and make it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks for the website. I also havent tried the shake or the weird green energy drink.. and I hated the Eboost drink.. bleh


 I agree - the Eboost tasted bad - I had one sip and threw it away. I eat pretty healthy so supplements are not of much interest to me.

Another thumbs up for Jasmine tea!

My husband was going to take the bug deterrent soap with him camping until he saw the size of the sample. He has big hands - he didn't think he would ever be able to keep hold of it.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jun 28, 2012)

How did you get a complimentary box please? I signed up for my first last week and it's 12 + 7 for shipping which is kind of pricey.

Frankly the box better be really good or I will cancel after the first one.

The only I don't like so far, although their customer service rep emailed me quickly with answers to my Qs, is that the website

doesn't seem to have much info.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok I caved and re subscribed for July. I really hope this month is better than last month, so I can keep it


----------



## classntrash (Jul 7, 2012)

I just signed up for 3-month subscription. July will be my first month. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 11, 2012)

Got my Conscious Box today!  I canceled after June's box, but I'm honestly questioning that decision after this one!  It's pretty amazing.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

Got my box today. Im so upset I caved and got it again this month, and will be canceling asap.


----------



## page5 (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't received it yet but based on the pic above (thanks for posting) this is the best of the three boxes I will receive. I won't be continuing now that my 3 month gift sub is complete - just not the type of products I am interested in.


----------



## Kittables (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received it yet but based on the pic above (thanks for posting) this is the best of the three boxes I will receive. I won't be continuing now that my 3 month gift sub is complete - just not the type of products I am interested in.


          I know how you feel. I tried them for a few months, but just wasn't really interested in the majority of the things in the box. It wasn't a sub worth keeping. Sadly, I've been feeling that way about birchbox lately, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 12, 2012)

I almost caved in and re-subbed again after the much hyped emails about how great July was going to be. Fortunately, I passed on it. I think $19 is a lot for what you actually get. And I didn't find myself wanting to go out and buy many of the products I received. I think the April box was the only one that had some things in it I was remotely interested in.


----------



## classntrash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's a pic of the items that I like from July's box:





 

3 tea bags from Tea Forte; 1 large tea bag from Mighty Leaf; St Clare's peppermints; and GoGo squeeze apple sauce with mango
I don't care for the rest of the box


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic of the items that I like from July's box:
> 
> ...


 lol those are the only things I liked out of my box too. NOT WORTH THE 19.00 I PAID FOR IT THATS FOR SURE!


----------



## page5 (Jul 12, 2012)

I received my box today and I'm pretty happy with it. Here are my thoughts:

Loooking forward to trying the teas, applesauce, and fruit bar. I love the mints! The floor cleaner intrigues me - I have some knowledge of enzymes and I'm kind of looking forward to cleaning my hardwood floors with this product this weekend (and I hate cleaning). I received the eyeshadow in Orange Ice, a really pale peachy color. I put some on my daughter's eyelids for fun and a couple of hours later she came up to me and closed her eyes and said, "Mom, where did my eyeshadow go?" I don't know if she rubbed it off or if the shadow has no staying power. If I remember to try it tomorrow I will use a primer under it. I'm interested to know if anyone else has tried the eyeshadow.

I haven't had a chance to read over the aromatheraphy cards but they don't interest me much. I don't know that I want to buy more oils to mix, etc. After all of the supplements and beverage products in the last two boxes I have zero interest in the one in this box. I do not have any aches and pains so I don't have a use for the muscle and joint cream.


----------



## page5 (Jul 15, 2012)

Did anyone try the Just Great Stuff bar? I loved it! A little too sweet for my taste but I would buy it again. I received Superberry Acai. Did anyone receive a different flavor?


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 22, 2012)

Just want to put out there that I have a NEW UNOPENED/USPS seal intact~ May Conscious Box that was gifted to me.

Would like to trade for something.......


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jul 25, 2012)

I have ordered my first box, even after reading the reviews here. Some of you mentioned other food subscriptions - which ones do you like? Thanks!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 26, 2012)

I just signed up for NatureBox, it's like a healthy snack type box if you're into healthier snacks. It is $19.95 a month (I believe) BUT DailyCandy has a deal until the 31st that you can get 3 months for $30 (and then on nature box you have to pay $1.97 for shipping). So 3 months for $31.97.



> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have ordered my first box, even after reading the reviews here. Some of you mentioned other food subscriptions - which ones do you like? Thanks!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a subscription to Love with Food and I really enjoy it. It's $10 +$2 (shipping if you're doing month to month). They also donate a meal for every box that is sold.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae*
> 
> 
> 
> I have ordered my first box, even after reading the reviews here. Some of you mentioned other food subscriptions - which ones do you like? Thanks!


 I got Nature Box for three months from a daily deal site and loved what I could eat.  They send out 5 snack items a month all their brand.  I really enjoyed the barbecued sunflower seeds this month.  We have a nut allergy in our family, and they send lots of trail mix and other nuts so I won't be renewing the subscription.  They sent me an e-mail though saying that they are going to make the boxes customizable for food preferences.  If they do that, we may resub.

I also get Love With Food and love it!  They have lots of awesome small batch brands and if you subscribe for a year it is $10/month.


----------



## tessak (Jul 27, 2012)

I got an email from subscriptionboxes.com about a Conscious Box contest and there was a sneak peek at one of August's items: a full-size Weleda Pomegranate Firming Serum.

Here's what it said: 



> They've asked us to share a sneak peak of one of August's items â€“ Full size Weleda's Pomegranate Firming Serum, a $45 value.


 The email also said order by August 6th to get the August box.


----------



## classntrash (Aug 10, 2012)

I wasn't so happy with last month's box, but I'm really digging this month's:




more snacks underneath!!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Aug 19, 2012)

This company rocks! Not only are the boxes fantastic but their customer service is the best. I was missing a product that I should've received and I emailed customer service. I got an email back from Jesse in less than 12 hrs letting me know they were sending me the missing product. I received it today and not only did I get the missing item but I also received a good sized box of whole wheat pasta. The box of pasta filled up at least 3/4 of my box. I am so impressed with this subscription and the company.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 23, 2012)

Right now you can get an August Bonus box, including the full-size Weleda serum, for $11! That's an awesome deal! I've never gotten a bonus box, but I believe they include some extra goodies that weren't in the regular August box (don't quote me on that). I think they only have 50 so they'll go quick!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now you can get an August Bonus box, including the full-size Weleda serum, for $11! That's an awesome deal! I've never gotten a bonus box, but I believe they include some extra goodies that weren't in the regular August box (don't quote me on that). I think they only have 50 so they'll go quick!


$11.00 plus shipping.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 25, 2012)

For those interested in a vegan box, CB is running a promotion for $19 (for 3 boxes) + the cost of shipping ($3x$7) for $41 for 3 months.

Sounds like a good deal, just about $14/box since their normal boxes are ~$19 each. With shipping, you get a box for free!

http://www.organicsoul.com/offers/19-for-a-three-month-vegan-conscious-box-subscription/


----------



## calexxia (Aug 26, 2012)

I liked the one Conscious Box I got, back in April. Was hoping to be equally excited by the July one that I won in a blog contest.....but here it is, almost September, and while they're sending out August bonus boxes, I've yet to get the one I was expecting back in July. Oh well...such is life.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 12, 2012)

How's everyone doing with their Conscious Boxes?  I ordered the vegan one and my husband ordered the Organic Soul 3-month sub to the vegan Conscious Box, as well!  Really excited to try them out!


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 12, 2012)

Yayy!!  I just got my first Conscious Box!  I got the vegan version and I love it!  






My absolute favorite is the Hurraw! Coconut Lip Balm - heavenly!


----------



## AsianGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

^ I can't see the picture in your Spoiler... &gt;.&lt;


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ I can't see the picture in your Spoiler... &gt;.&lt;







Here it is again!


----------



## fireflyy (Sep 16, 2012)

I actually liked the vegan box selection a lot better than the regular conscious box this month. I'm sad I didn't order the vegan back when it was on sale ):


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fireflyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually liked the vegan box selection a lot better than the regular conscious box this month. I'm sad I didn't order the vegan back when it was on sale ):


 You know, I liked the regular one better than the vegan one (with the exception of the Hurraw! Lip Balm - it is AMAZING!  I love it!) because the regular had more body products as opposed to food/beverage type products.  Yeah, the Organic Soul deal for 3 months for $40 was an awesome deal!


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 28, 2012)

plum district is having a deal for this subscription. 

never tried this box so I am going to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Sep 30, 2012)

I just got the vegan box too. Im doing a promo for them. So excited, it looks really amazing. I cant wait to try everything.

Once I put up my post Ill list everything that is in it. It is packed full to the top with goodies!


----------



## annieha10 (Oct 19, 2012)

got my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

not sure how i feel about it... 

its alot of food stuff ...  sigh....


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Oct 20, 2012)

They seemed cool; I'm just still bummed I never got the free box I supposedly won over the summer.


----------



## EFeryn (Oct 22, 2012)

Maybe it's the name, but I want this company to be ausome and it keeps almost making it, then terribly disappointing me.  I've been getting the Vegan box and it's good.  I really like snacks and most items are food.  

I ordered the Super Mystery Box and it sucked.  Check out their facebook page for many complaints.  When you advertise jam packed, the unopened box should not rattle.  Mine rattled a lot.  I got 5 duplicate things and only 2 large samples. 

I emailed customer service so I'll see what happens, but you'd think they would try to be consistent to hold subscribers.


----------



## Merryone (Oct 23, 2012)

I was pleased with my mystery box, although it looks like a number of people did not get such a great box, and I would be unhappy too if that was me, since it did cost nearly 20.00, for that, you should get something!!  It seems that they are trying to make it right though, it will be interesting to see what comes from that.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EFeryn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's the name, but I want this company to be ausome and it keeps almost making it, then terribly disappointing me.  I've been getting the Vegan box and it's good.  I really like snacks and most items are food.
> 
> ...


 I also bought the Mystery box.  This was to be an introduction to see if I'd like the sub.  I figured I'd get a jam packed box.  It was laughable!  It looked like what a regular box would be and it's wasn't cheap!  So I made my comments on FB and I e-mailed CS.  They apologized and promised to make the wrong right.  We'll see!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EFeryn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's the name, but I want this company to be ausome and it keeps almost making it, then terribly disappointing me.  I've been getting the Vegan box and it's good.  I really like snacks and most items are food.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also bought the Mystery box.  This was to be an introduction to see if I'd like the sub.  I figured I'd get a jam packed box.  It was laughable!  It looked like what a regular box would be and it's wasn't cheap!  So I made my comments on FB and I e-mailed CS.  They apologized and promised to make the wrong right.  We'll see!


 aromatherapy cards??  really?? what am i going to do with a box of aromatherapy cards? i guess _that's_ the mystery.  not pleased and won't sub or buy again.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also bought the Mystery box.  This was to be an introduction to see if I'd like the sub.  I figured I'd get a jam packed box.  It was laughable!  It looked like what a regular box would be and it's wasn't cheap!  So I made my comments on FB and I e-mailed CS.  They apologized and promised to make the wrong right.  We'll see!


 This was the response from CS:

  We're really sorry to hear about the disappointment. We'll be happy to send over some extras â€“ I'll even try to get a full size something put in there too. We hope it adds to the experience! Thanks for letting us know and giving us the shot to make it better for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   So I received additional items from CS to make up for my disappointment in the lackluster Mystery box.   While I'm grateful and appreciate their effort.....  I found it to be a lame one and I will most likely NOT buy from them again unless they step it up.  You can't scale back on people especially these days with the economy being what is it with promises you don't or can't keep!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EFeryn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's the name, but I want this company to be ausome and it keeps almost making it, then terribly disappointing me.  I've been getting the Vegan box and it's good.  I really like snacks and most items are food.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was the response from CS:
> 
> We're really sorry to hear about the disappointment. We'll be happy to send over some extras â€“ I'll even try to get a full size something put in there too. We hope it adds to the experience! Thanks for letting us know and giving us the shot to make it better for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   So I received additional items from CS to make up for my disappointment in the lackluster Mystery box.   While I'm grateful and appreciate their effort.....  I found it to be a lame one and I will most likely NOT buy from them again unless they step it up.  You can't scale back on people especially these days with the economy being what is it with promises you don't or can't keep!


 I ordered a Mystery Box back in June (I think) and it was terrible. It only met the minimum of the sample range they gave, while it seemed most other boxes were sitting between 18-22 items. All but 2 items were also repeats from the monthly box prior. I emailed them about my disappointment and the response I got was that "they would talk to their packaging department about the discrepancies, so the next time I order a mystery box, the contents should be similar in sample quantity and value as the rest of the boxes". Needless to say I never ordered another one. And it looks like they haven't changed much either.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 27, 2012)

There were a bunch of posts on Facebook about the mystery boxes.  Apparently some (including mine) shipped half full before they were done filling.  They are suppose to have 10 - 20 samples in them, and mine only had 8.  Many of the Facebook posts said how amazing the boxes were, so I do believe they tried to step up what they were sending.  If you combine the box I originally got and the added box of goodies (which they sent with one e-mail and no argument) it was a great mystery box. 

I do think that mystery boxes are a way to use up recent samples before they expire, so if you subscribe to a company, unless you really are hoping for repeats, you shouldn't buy a mystery box.  Many seem to offer mystery boxes about quarterly.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There were a bunch of posts on Facebook about the mystery boxes.  Apparently some (including mine) shipped half full before they were done filling.  They are suppose to have 10 - 20 samples in them, and mine only had 8.  Many of the Facebook posts said how amazing the boxes were, so I do believe they tried to step up what they were sending.  If you combine the box I originally got and the added box of goodies (which they sent with one e-mail and no argument) it was a great mystery box.
> 
> I do think that mystery boxes are a way to use up recent samples before they expire, so if you subscribe to a company, unless you really are hoping for repeats, you shouldn't buy a mystery box.  Many seem to offer mystery boxes about quarterly.


 the one i received had 9 (10 if both packets of Suntegrity are counted) so i just emailed customer service.  i wasn't expecting all-out awesomeness but only 2 of the things i got were remotely interesting to me.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I ordered a Mystery Box back in June (I think) and it was terrible. It only met the minimum of the sample range they gave, while it seemed most other boxes were sitting between 18-22 items. All but 2 items were also repeats from the monthly box prior. I emailed them about my disappointment and the response I got was that "they would talk to their packaging department about the discrepancies, so the next time I order a mystery box, the contents should be similar in sample quantity and value as the rest of the boxes". Needless to say I never ordered another one. And it looks like they haven't changed much either.


  Well, they've lost a customer, not that they care.  One leaves, 2 more come in.  Gives me the opportunity to try and give my money to another company.  Which I've done already.  I'm not so sure that's a good thing.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 30, 2012)

i emailed of the weekend with concerns about my half full mystery box, got a reply yesterday as well as a shipping notice. they're sending more stuff so we'll see what that is.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope they stepped it up.  Keep us posted.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 4, 2013)

They have a code for 50% off March 4 only. It is GOCONSCIOUS


----------



## Juno22 (Mar 4, 2013)

I had posted back in April that I was disappointed with my box, and would be canceling.  I would be a jerk if I didn't update that to say that I wound up loving this company.  I did cancel after my initial sad and slow box in April, but not before getting a box in May.  That box was fabulous, so I wound up re-subscribing.  I kept the sub for the classic box until just this month- I finally stopped my sub only to save money, not because I had an issue with the company. I even tried the vegan box for three months, and enjoyed that as well, even though I'm not a vegan.  I did not have great experiences with their themed boxes- the recent "more love" box was a little disappointing for me and the mystery boxes were seriously underwhelming.  My subscription boxes, however, were excellent.


----------



## AsianGirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I went for a Yearly Sub after getting the email about the 50% off. It worked for the 12-month sub and I ended up being charged ~$109 for 12 boxes.

That's a fabulous deal, as the 50% brought the sub to about Birchbox and GlamBag prices. 

I had a 3- or 6- month Conscious Box sub previously, but I allowed it to expire as I thought the box items were not really worth the high price. Hopefully the items will be worth the new 50% off price. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## teastrong (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have a code for 50% off March 4 only. It is GOCONSCIOUS


 Thank you for the code! I did a year too.  What a bargain.


----------



## Juno22 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm trying really hard not to resubscribe.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 4, 2013)

You are most welcome.  I subbed for a year too


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 4, 2013)

I subbed for a month. My sub box list is growing! Lol


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm trying to do a low buy this month and this 50% off promo code was so incredibly tempting...but I'm proud to say that I didn't sub.


----------



## Juno22 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to do a low buy this month and this 50% off promo code was so incredibly tempting...but I'm proud to say that I didn't sub.


 I managed to stay firm, too.  I'm not sure if I'm proud of it or not- I am really going to miss that box.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 5, 2013)

Ugh I gave in and bought a 3month subscription.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 5, 2013)

I never could get the website to load to use the code.  Oh well, it probably just wasn't meant to be   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2013)

just in case anyone is interested, the code still works.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

I bought a 3 month subscription on the 4th, then I caved and bought another 3 months today (there's another code, LASTDAY, that may still work).  I'm hoping that they put the subs back-to-back instead of sending 2 a month!  I emailed them just to be sure.  I actually bought a gift box in Dec for a friend of mine and she loved it, so I hope to get some good stuff!


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got in yesterday with the last day code and "gifted" myself 1 month.  I figured for $10 it would be worth it.  I couldn't find many details about what has been in the past few boxes so I was hesitant to do a 3 or 6 month sub.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm glad I waited to sub because I actually won a blog's giveaway for a 3-month subscription!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 12, 2013)

I completely forgot i ordered this until i hot a shipping confirmation just now.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I completely forgot i ordered this until i hot a shipping confirmation just now.


 I got a shipping notice on the 12th but my tracking number didn't work on USPS site until today ... and all it says is they've been notified to expect my package.  LOL.  It did ship priority though so hopefully it will get to me quickly, once it does start moving. 

I'd rather get my shipping notices like Ipsy does ... I usually get my shipping email a few days after it ships and then my stuff arrives within a day or two.  With any packages, I'm fine waiting until I get that tracking number ... and then I start getting impatient!  LOL


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 14, 2013)

I hope this sub isnt as bad as beauty army with.shipping. It takes foooooooorever.


----------



## JamieO (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope this sub isnt as bad as beauty army with.shipping. It takes foooooooorever.


 It's definitely not as bad as BA. It usually takes 4 days at the most to get to me in MO, BUT they have undergone a whole mess of changes in the last couple or so months. I was subbed for 6 months but just cancelled after Jan. I had a great experience with them until they started doing the Vegan box, and then the GF. I think they're trying to do to much too fast. I received the Vegan instead of the Classic in Dec., which was actually pretty great, but not what I was supposed to receive and it was never fixed. Then I just never received my Jan. box. I wasn't charged either, it was like they just forgot about me or something. Craziness. So anyway, who knows what their shipping is like now. Hopefully they get back on track, they used to be a great sub!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 14, 2013)

A friend of mine got her shipping e-mail and it said it weighed 20lbs.  Anyone have a clue about this??


----------



## mizzG (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a shipping notice on the 12th but my tracking number didn't work on USPS site until today ... and all it says is they've been notified to expect my package.  LOL.  It did ship priority though so hopefully it will get to me quickly, once it does start moving.
> 
> I'd rather get my shipping notices like Ipsy does ... I usually get my shipping email a few days after it ships and then my stuff arrives within a day or two.  With any packages, I'm fine waiting until I get that tracking number ... and then I start getting impatient!  LOL


 Same here! its so dissapointing, I saw a youtube video of their new warehouse and all they are doing is horsing around while packing the boxes, to me it seems they dont take things seriously, which they should now that they have 3 different boxes. If its priority mail my packages come in 2 days no matter how far in the USA.


----------



## JamieO (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A friend of mine got her shipping e-mail and it said it weighed 20lbs.  Anyone have a clue about this??


 I have had shipping notices say this as well. I'm really not sure why it does that, but it definitely won't be 20 lbs. It is a heavy little booger though, most boxes are maybe 3-ish lbs, which for a sub box is not bad at all.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's definitely not as bad as BA. It usually takes 4 days at the most to get to me in MO, BUT they have undergone a whole mess of changes in the last couple or so months. I was subbed for 6 months but just cancelled after Jan. I had a great experience with them until they started doing the Vegan box, and then the GF. I think they're trying to do to much too fast. I received the Vegan instead of the Classic in Dec., which was actually pretty great, but not what I was supposed to receive and it was never fixed. Then I just never received my Jan. box. I wasn't charged either, it was like they just forgot about me or something. Craziness. So anyway, who knows what their shipping is like now. Hopefully they get back on track, they used to be a great sub!


 OK 4 days isn't so bad ... I'm in AR so I would think my transit time would be comparable to yours.  I just bought 1 month with the half-off deal to check them out so I'm not going to be terribly upset if it is slow   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Mar 18, 2013)

Got my first gluten free box today - it looks good to me!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 19, 2013)

I got my box yesterday. Not impressed at all.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2013)

Got my box!  Actually box_es_... had a crazy issue with their customer service, but it worked out.  I'm pretty happy, but I got my sub half-off, I definitely wouldn't want to pay $20 a box, but for $10, it compares nicely with Ipsy or BB with the amount of stuff I received (just more eco-focused instead of beauty-focused).  I did a review on my blog, if anyone wants to know what they sent!


----------



## JamieO (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box yesterday. Not impressed at all.


 Did you get Classic, Vegan, or GF? I unsubbed because I was becoming incredibly bored with the Classic box, but I did end up accidentally getting the Vegan box in December (they sent it instead of the Classic by mistake), and it was actually my favorite of all the boxes I got while I was subbed. It had a full-size Weleda pomegranate eye cream and a Vapour Organic Eyeliner!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 19, 2013)

I got the classic. Half the stuff i wont use and i don't have an iphone so iphone baggies are a waste. I cancelled. For $10 i can deal but i wont be subscribing again. Was kinda hoping for some kind of beauty product besides diaper cream. :-/ I was more excited for the feminine products sample i got yesterday too. Lol


----------



## JamieO (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the classic. Half the stuff i wont use and i don't have an iphone so iphone baggies are a waste. I cancelled. For $10 i can deal but i wont be subscribing again. Was kinda hoping for some kind of beauty product besides diaper cream. :-/
> 
> I was more excited for the feminine products sample i got yesterday too. Lol


 If you really want lots of beauty stuff, this sub is definitely not for you. I have found myself with mostly food, herbal supplement type stuff, and cleaning products. I have gotten a couple (I stress a COUPLE) really awesome beauty products, but this is a sub that isn't really focused on beauty, it's just one aspect of all the different types of products they send out. I really had fun with it the first few months I had it, but I got really bored with it.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 19, 2013)

I just grabbed the dollar FREEBOX deal, but only cause it was $1. The reason I quit Conscious Box was that it seemed like every box was all food (latter part of last year) and I would rather have some variety. I tried the gluten free one this time. It'll be fun to try and review on my blog anyhow.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just grabbed the dollar FREEBOX deal, but only cause it was $1. The reason I quit Conscious Box was that it seemed like every box was all food (latter part of last year) and I would rather have some variety. I tried the gluten free one this time. It'll be fun to try and review on my blog anyhow.


 Thanks for the code, I wonder why they've been putting out codes like crazy the last couple of days. 17th (25% off), 18th(50% off), 19th ($1 box). I'm considering getting all variants for that last price since their boxes usually have an additional shipping charge.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

i just won a giveaway for a 3 month sub...i'm really hoping they give me the option to choose which box I want because I'll totally get the vegan one (even though i'm not vegan)!


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just won a giveaway for a 3 month sub...i'm really hoping they give me the option to choose which box I want because I'll totally get the vegan one (even though i'm not vegan)!


 Gosh Java, you're really lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks! there are a ton of giveaways on blogs right now for it, so you should check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katieann (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the code, I wonder why they've been putting out codes like crazy the last couple of days. 17th (25% off), 18th(50% off), 19th ($1 box). I'm considering getting all variants for that last price since their boxes usually have an additional shipping charge.


 That is such a great deal! I just got the Vegan and the Classic box for $2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!!!


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 19, 2013)

I just used the $1 box coupon thing. I've been interested in this box, but I'm always not sure if the value is there for the money you spend, so I'm glad I can check it out to see what it is like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## windermerwmn (Mar 19, 2013)

I purchased a Gluten Free box with a 50% coupon.  Paying only $10 for it, after the discount, I still felt it was overpriced.  I feel their were not a lot of samples and the were tiny.  I get more/better samples (free!) shopping at Whole Foods.

Perhaps it was better in previous months?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *windermerwmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased a Gluten Free box with a 50% coupon.  Paying only $10 for it, after the discount, I still felt it was overpriced.  I feel their were not a lot of samples and the were tiny.  I get more/better samples (free!) shopping at Whole Foods.
> 
> Perhaps it was better in previous months?


 This is how I felt when I got a free box for MuTers last spring. now that i won the giveaway i'm hoping that i'll see an improvement and I can keep subbing after my 3 months are done...we shall see!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm doing the $1.95 box special for the gluten free box. Here's hoping for something new and fun.


----------



## windermerwmn (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow!  I have been tired to have made such a terrible grammar mistake!  Meant "there" not "their!"


----------



## teastrong (Mar 22, 2013)

I got my first box earlier this week and was so disappointed. I think someone mentioned you can get more and better samples walking through Whole Foods, and that is how I felt! I bought a year sub using the half off code and still feel like I was ripped off.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just subscribed to Conscious box, hopefully I like it!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 2, 2013)

I ordered a box for $1.95 a couple weeks ago...I'm really excited to get it! Can't beat that price, even if it's just tiny samples


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure how much this box usually costs, but I received a fab.com email that has 3 months for $56. Kind of bummed I used all my fab credits buying the 6 month love w food box. I think this box looks interesting


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not sure how much this box usually costs, but I received a fab.com email that has 3 months for $56. Kind of bummed I used all my fab credits buying the 6 month love w food box. I think this box looks interesting


 The box is usually $19.95 each month, so I don't think the fab.com offer is the best deal that you can get for a conscious box. I recently subscribed to the vegan and gluten-free conscious boxes with the $1 code (which unfortunately has expired). However, there are 50% off discount codes floating around the internet...so, you could get the box for just under $10! I'm hoping that this month will be great since April is Earth Month!


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the heads up!


 Glad I could help! If you do sign up, I hope you love it! 






P.S. The April vegan box is being curated by a chef...so that is another reason I signed up for the vegan box this month (I do not normally follow a vegan or gluten-free diet)!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's a promo code to get 50% off your box: DISCOVERNATURAL (unfortunately, I don't know when it will expire)!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't wait for my boxes, they start shipping tomorrow :3


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a promo code to get 50% off your box: DISCOVERNATURAL (unfortunately, I don't know when it will expire)!


 Boo! code expired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 6, 2013)

You're in luck - I just got an e-mail for another 50% Conscious box promo code that is ONLY good for today: *HALFEARTH** *


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're in luck - I just got an e-mail for another 50% Conscious box promo code that is ONLY good for today: *HALFEARTH** *


 You rock! Just ordered the vegan box for my sister.


----------



## gigishark (Apr 9, 2013)

3 months for 29 dollars and 1 dollar processing fee. I never heard of this deals website. New customers https://www.getmyperks.com/m#/deal/34819/29-dollars-for-a-3-month-conscious-box-subscription-for-pure-sustainable-products/denver


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 9, 2013)

I signed up for the $1 boxes and got all 3.  Looks like mine were shipped yesterday and when I log in to my account I can see the list of items in each box.  Looks like a lot of great stuff!!

There's 12 things in the Classic box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad I only paid $1.95 three of the items in the gluten free box are for

children/babies?


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I only paid $1.95 three of the items in the gluten free box are for
> 
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Eek, sorry my spoilers have weird vertical lines...I just copied/pasted the items from Conscious Box's website!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 9, 2013)

Same, I'm also getting several

baby products.
But for $1 per box I really can't complain, and I'm especially excited to get

the Seventh Generation face wipes x3 since I'm a wipes junkie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Overall I'm glad I got this deal, but I wouldn't pay $20 for any of these boxes.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder what the sizes will be like. For a $1 I don't really care if they're all small, foils, or one time use. But for $20 I feel like I should be wowed by both the selection and sizes . Judging just from the list of items, I don't think the boxes are worth $20 to me.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 9, 2013)

> Glad I only paid $1.95 three of the items in the gluten free box are for
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No kidding, I will be canceling. Not things I can even use.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2013)

Babyfood can be used to make smoothies. And I know that my friends with celiac's will try anything as long as they CAN eat it.


----------



## gigishark (Apr 9, 2013)

I cancelled no need for the items giving to someone else. They need to do profile surveys.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 9, 2013)

I can totally understand the frustration of getting baby items - I have little ones, but if I didn't, I'd be all "what the CRAP!?" at the dried baby food, totlogic baby lotion, and peter rabbit dried fruit... (if you need some ideas on the baby items, dried fruit is good at any age,  lotion is lotion, and just pour the dehydrated food into a smoothie for some extra fiber!)

They definitely need product surveys.  I'm glad I got used a 50% code for my 3-month sub, and I won't be renewing.  I'm definitely going to look into Eco-Emi.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can totally understand the frustration of getting baby items - I have little ones, but if I didn't, I'd be all "what the CRAP!?" at the dried baby food, totlogic baby lotion, and peter rabbit dried fruit... (if you need some ideas on the baby items, dried fruit is good at any age,  lotion is lotion, and just pour the dehydrated food into a smoothie for some extra fiber!)
> 
> They definitely need product surveys.  I'm glad I got used a 50% code for my 3-month sub, and I won't be renewing.  I'm definitely going to look into Eco-Emi.


 I like your logic! I don't mind the baby bottle dish soap, lotion or dried fruit, because I can figure out a way to use those items...but I wasn't sure what to do with the dried baby food! I thought about adding it to my dog's food (assuming that it does not including onions, grapes or tomatoes). However, I'm open to trying it in a smoothie - do you have a recipe or suggestions on how to use it in a smoothie? I usually make fruit smoothies, so I'd love to have some veggie smoothie suggestions!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like your logic! I don't mind the baby bottle dish soap, lotion or dried fruit, because I can figure out a way to use those items...but I wasn't sure what to do with the dried baby food! I thought about adding it to my dog's food (assuming that it does not including onions, grapes or tomatoes). However, I'm open to trying it in a smoothie - do you have a recipe or suggestions on how to use it in a smoothie? I usually make fruit smoothies, so I'd love to have some veggie smoothie suggestions!


 absolutely!  It totally depends on the type of veggie you get.  If it's a light/sweet veggie like carrots or squash, blend it in with lighter fruits like mango, pineapple, and peach.  If it's a darker/stronger flavored veggie like spinach, put it in with darker berries like blueberries/raspberries/blackberries to disguise the flavor AND color.  I make a smoothie in the morning with spinach, I just pour in about a cup of milk first, and blend in a handful of spinach until it's a green liquid.  Then I add a banana and a few cups of frozen berries and blend away!  It makes enough for two... My hubby likes extra protein, so I pour mine out first, then add a scoop of protein powder and blend it in for him.

Veggie smoothies actually don't taste the greatest.  I always try to just hide some veggies in my fruit smoothies!


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the smoothie suggestions. I wouldn't have thought of that, and I do make smoothies with fresh spinach pretty regularly in the summer, so I know I'll be able to figure something out. Still, it's a pretty weird item to get in a box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

one of the $1 subscribers here! i'm excited to try out the box, but after seeing what my contents are on the website, i don't think this is something i would subscribe to for full price.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the smoothie suggestions. I wouldn't have thought of that, and I do make smoothies with fresh spinach pretty regularly in the summer, so I know I'll be able to figure something out. Still, it's a pretty weird item to get in a box.


 Yes it is!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2013)

my box arrived today! i was hoping it was my birchbox when my mailman knocked on my apt door, but nope, found a nice green box instead.





clearly not a bad deal for a $1. but not exactly what i wanted. too many dietary supplements and baby foods for my liking. i think this box is good for a certain type of person but i don't think that person is me hahahaha. i'll most definitely be trying out the soap, detergent, tea and lotion right away, but i might ease in to everything else. sadly the peter rabbit banana and apple thing sounds the most appealing out of all of them bahahha. it suggests to try it out on top of oatmeal, which i might do.

i'll definitely be cancelling though. i get the feeling this is what each box looks like each month, to some extent.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks like some fun things to try, but I agree. I can't see being excited about this box next month and especially for $20 if you dont have young kids or babies.  Maybe that's why they always have a constant discount going.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box arrived today! i was hoping it was my birchbox when my mailman knocked on my apt door, but nope, found a nice green box instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 12, 2013)

I got my $1 box today and seriously?  People actually like this stuff and want to keep getting it?  This stuff is horrible.  I would never sub to this...it's just gross.

I liked 3 things...the deodorant, body lotion and cleansing cloths.  Other than that, it just looks like a box of crap to me.  Blech.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2013)

Got my Gluten free box today.  It had a couple extra's that were nice additions.  Was worth the $1.95 but I'm canceling.  Glad I tried it out, it's not for me.  

Got the dried peas baby food.  Ew.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, I got all of my three $1 boxes today and I can tell that I'm not their target consumer.

I did like a couple things, but if I paid a full price for these boxes I would be quite disappointed.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I got two out of the three that I ordered and definitely do not think that this is a $20 sub. I could see $10, maybe. I will be canceling as soon as I get my third one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2013)

I think they should market their box more towards the "health" conscious consumers and maybe not the "eco friendly lifestyle" conscious consumers if these are the products they want to keep sending out, because honestly I expected something more like Eco-Emi. I'm weird about food and there were just TOO many off the wall dietary things in the box for me.

Honestly, I think they were just trying to scrounge together the cheapest samples they could though to meet demands, because some of the boxes on google looked way more appealing. Not just five packets of various liquid and chewable supplements.


----------



## catipa (Apr 12, 2013)

I just got an email for their mystery box.  $19.95, but I'm passing after the let down from the $1.00 box-just not my type of stuff.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they should market their box more towards the "health" conscious consumers and maybe not the "eco friendly lifestyle" conscious consumers if these are the products they want to keep sending out, because honestly I expected something more like Eco-Emi. I'm weird about food and there were just TOO many off the wall dietary things in the box for me.
> 
> Honestly, I think they were just trying to scrounge together the cheapest samples they could though to meet demands, because some of the boxes on google looked way more appealing. Not just five packets of various liquid and chewable supplements.


 Ha, I dunno about that. They basically sent me food/supplement items that are nothing but sugar.  While it may be gluten free, it's not exactly healthy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha, I dunno about that. They basically sent me food/supplement items that are nothing but sugar.  While it may be gluten free, it's not exactly healthy.


 Weird... my regular box is nothing like that, everything is chock full with vitamins, two things of baby food, two things of chewable tablets, some liquid vitamin thing, and some powder thing you mix with a beverage.

The one thing I got that might have sugar in it is some weird chocolate covered protein bar, but it has no nutritional information in it.

edit. I just took a bite of the protein bar. While it doesn't taste bad, the inside looks like it's made of fertilizer or something. Kinda off putting hahaha.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 12, 2013)

I got all three boxes for $3 and the best one was the vegan box. The gluten free box was not worth the $20 regular price at all and seemed a little skimpy compared to the other two. I was surprised that the boxes were different enough from each other that the main items in the boxes didn't overlap, I really liked that. Overall, all the items will get used or eaten, but I'd have a hard time justifying paying $20 for the regular box or the vegan box. If the box prices were $10 including shipping, I'd probably sub to the vegan box!

And now pictures!

 Vegan Box:  Gluten Free Box





Grass Fed Beef Jerky mmmmmm

Full size? box of coconut sugar

1oz size fruit and veggie wash

KonaRed Antioxidant shot

splash soap sample

moisturizer serum sample (little vial in plastic bag)

assortment of foil packets and coupons

Pretty good box! Interesting new items and a god mix!

Classic Box:





I'm excited to try the deodorant -weird 

A few too many foil packets for my liking for $20

Gluten Free Box Vegan Box





gluten free cookie - excited to try this!

chocolates - always good

nacho chips - again, always good and I've had these and they are delicious!

Citrus based deodorizing spray - straight to the bathroom it goes 

and basically the same foils as the other boxes - this box, out of the 3, seemed to be the least value to me.

Fun to try for $3 and I loved going through the boxes, but I'm going to cancel.

Edit: changed the labels on the boxes to the correct ones.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 12, 2013)

I think that it's a pretty odd box. This is the Gluten free one. Certainly worth a buck, but that's about it. Several of the items are for babies, which I guess I didn't expect. Apparently this kale stuff is big right now, I just reviewed Healthy Surprise and got another thing of kale. I subbed to CB last year for a while and was let down. Appears things haven't improved much or maybe I'm just not their ideal customer lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got all three boxes for $3 and the best one was the vegan box. The gluten free box was not worth the $20 regular price at all and seemed a little skimpy compared to the other two. I was surprised that the boxes were different enough from each other that the main items in the boxes didn't overlap, I really liked that. Overall, all the items will get used or eaten, but I'd have a hard time justifying paying $20 for the regular box or the vegan box. If the box prices were $10 including shipping, I'd probably sub to the vegan box!
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ooooo I didn't know there were box variations!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait.... WHY is there beef jerky in the vegan box?


 ok i was JUST thinking that bahhaha. at first i thought it was one of those fake meat substitutes but no it clearly says beef. this company is a hot mess.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the pics are just mislabeled...earlier in the thread I had posted the contents of the gluten-free and vegan conscious boxes - the beef jerky is in the gluten-free &amp; ironically the gluten-free cookie is in the vegan box.


 I hope that's the case!  Can you imagine the backlash on FB if they really did put beef jerky in all the vegan boxes?  Yikes!


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 12, 2013)

still waiting on my box to arrive, but after seeing the pics above, I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 12, 2013)

Not excited for my $1.00 box- oh well I'm sure it was worth the buck. Does anyone know how to cancel- I logged into my account &amp; I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm still waiting on mine, but I saw the items listed on my receipt on the site. Not too thrilled about the baby food...if anyone wants it, let me know, and I'll ship it to you when I get it. Everything else seems okay. I got the Classic Box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not excited for my $1.00 box- oh well I'm sure it was worth the buck. Does anyone know how to cancel- I logged into my account &amp; I couldn't figure it out.


 Yes, ^^This


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the pics are just mislabeled...earlier in the thread I had posted the contents of the gluten-free and vegan conscious boxes - the beef jerky is in the gluten-free &amp; ironically the gluten-free cookie is in the vegan box.


OMG. I didn't even notice this lol. I'm not vegan so I didn't even pay attention to what I was labeling. There was no info card so in any of the boxes telling me which was which. I knew which was the classic box because of the other posts, but I just assumed that the gluten free cookie and chips were in the gluten free box. But I just checked and yes, I mislabeled them. sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the pics are just mislabeled...earlier in the thread I had posted the contents of the gluten-free and vegan conscious boxes - the beef jerky is in the gluten-free &amp; ironically the gluten-free cookie is in the vegan box.


Yes, I got the gluten free box and it had the beef jerky in it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird... my regular box is nothing like that, everything is chock full with vitamins, two things of baby food, two things of chewable tablets, some liquid vitamin thing, and some powder thing you mix with a beverage.
> 
> ...


I got coconut "sugar" and drink mix that contains "cane sugar" and a fruit juice drink (aka sugar).  Oh well the coupons in it alone were worth my $1.95.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh wow. I got my box today...I paid $1.95. Wasn't worth it....- bunch of packets and really stupid items that I don't even want to try. To cancel, I think you have to email them. I did IMMEDIATELY after receiving the box.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't get the beef jerky or the cookie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the jerky is definitely on the list of things that were supposed to be in my box, but I don't see the cookie. I can't really complain about it since I'm going to cancel though. I actually liked everything else in the boxes but just wouldn't spend more than $10 on this sub.


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's my box - I think I ordered the classic box. I'm very excited to try the Deo stick and the laundry detergent. Baby food? Not so much. Wish they'd sent me something for my dog instead! They'll do much better if they send fewer, larger sized items. I ate the Spirulina Dietary supplement this morning and let me warn you -- Please don't try to "eat" it like I did else your mouth will turn an amazing shade of BRIGHT green.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 13, 2013)

Emailed them to cancel and they responded, but didn't cancel. Instead they were trying to talk me into keeping the subscription. I responded and told them I didn't appreciate it and wanted to cancel. They have not responded since then. :/ Sent a 3rd email and they still haven't canceled my account. I put 'budget issues' and they were still trying to talk me into keeping my subscription. I don't think this is very good customer service when you mark "budget issues" and they still try to get you to stay. Though, I don't think trying to talk you out of canceling is good business anyway.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 13, 2013)

> Emailed them to cancel and they responded, but didn't cancel. Instead they were trying to talk me into keeping the subscription. I responded and told them I didn't appreciate it and wanted to cancel. They have not responded since then. :/ Sent a 3rd email and they still haven't canceled my account. I put 'budget issues' and they were still trying to talk me into keeping my subscription. I don't think this is very good customer service when you mark "budget issues" and they still try to get you to stay. Though, I don't think trying to talk you out of canceling is good business anyway.


 For anyone subing to a new box with a special promo code, my suggestion is most credit card companies allow you to create virtual accts. The only restriction on my cc virtual acct option is a min of a two mth activation period but no minimum on limit. So when I sub to things I'm unsure, I will create a virtual acct with a minimum balance for a dollar or two over what I need for the purchase so if companies won't cancel like your issue above the credit card would actual be declined the next mth they try to charge it without it effecting your credit card. Hope this is a helpful tip. ;-)


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've sent 2 cancel emails &amp; I've gotten no replies. Hmmmmm- when do they charge for May- personally I wouldn't pay $1 again for the box I received- items were not impressive and/or exciting.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 13, 2013)

They charge the day that you submitted your order originally, so if you used the dollar box code, probably the 22nd or 23rd. I don't think they'll respond until Monday. They do say that they will refund your money if you cancel before they ship - the 7th, so I wouldn't worry too much yet.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They charge the day that you submitted your order originally, so if you used the dollar box code, probably the 22nd or 23rd. I don't think they'll respond until Monday. They do say that they will refund your money if you cancel before they ship - the 7th, so I wouldn't worry too much yet.


 I sent them the email Wednesday/Thursday, though! The initial email they responded to right away. But yeah. I've heard people on Facebook complaining about them not canceling and then getting charged, though.

I'm not worried right now, but I do remember seeing a "pause" button on their website when I first signed up with the $1 code. They since removed it. They also use to accept payments through paypal and set up a subscription service on there to automatically charge. They removed that feature and now require your credit card information.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 13, 2013)

Well shoot. I was being hopeful I guess. I haven't actually heard back from them about canceling myself.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm really not that concerned because I can always do a credit card dispute if it comes down to it. To make it easy for everyone- I wish I could just cancel on their site.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree that it would be really nice to be able to cancel on their site. You shouldn't have to ask if it's oaky to cancel, and that is what this feels like.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 13, 2013)

I called them to cancel because it was all but impossible to get an email reply back. I got their CS number from a friend who finally canceled that way. 323-786-2691 is the number I used.


----------



## Lu Mesquita (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the number I'm trying to cancel my account by email since February box and they still charging my card and just respond my email trying to convince me to stay on, but really the box is not improving  and I don't think they will go better than that, I  will put this company on dispute on my credit card right now...


----------



## KayEss (Apr 13, 2013)

Did anyone else get the "chocolate covered active greens?" What is this product and why would I ever want to eat it??? I don't want my greens active!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the "chocolate covered active greens?" What is this product and why would I ever want to eat it??? I don't want my greens active!!


 uh yeah that was in mine, i took one bite and thought i was eating fertilizer.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 13, 2013)

> Did anyone else get the "chocolate covered active greens?" What is this product and why would I ever want to eat it??? I don't want my greens active!!


 I got one in my regular box. I gave it to my fiancÃ©. It sounds disgusting to me.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uh yeah that was in mine, i took one bite and thought i was eating fertilizer.


 Chocolate covered fertilizer.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone have experience with their CS? I bought the April box for $1 and sent a request to cancel immediately after receiving, didnt like sample sizes and would never pay full price...but the day after getting my box my husband told me he got me a 3 month sub as part of my bday gift , he emailed to ask if he could cancel and get a refund since he only ordered a few days ago and explained that I had ordered and cancellled etc..hoping they allow it, I hate to think he spent money on this


----------



## OiiO (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chocolate covered fertilizer.


 It's funny but I described it in the same exact words to my husband yesterday!


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 14, 2013)

The cancelling issue makes me really happy that I used the gift option when I used the $1.95 code.  I just gifted it to myself.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 14, 2013)

I just had a new card sent to me so the one I used to purchase my boxes doesn't work anymore. I'm going to still try an cancel officially but I I can't (which just seems ridiculous that it's so difficult) they won't be able to charge me anyways.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm going to try calling them tomorrow to cancel. I don't want to wait around for an email that I might never get. If all else fails I'll just cancel my card! Honestly this $1 deal probably did more damage than good for their image (for me anyway, maybe some people were sold by their box and decided to stay subbed).


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 14, 2013)

After sending two emails, I finally got my box canceled. It took them quite a while to do it, though. Oh, and for those who haven't emailed them yet, I'd recommend fully specifying that you do not appreciate pressuring sales tactics and just want to cancel right away. And ask them not to try to convince you otherwise! Hopefully that'll save you some time!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box - I think I ordered the classic box. I'm very excited to try the Deo stick and the laundry detergent. Baby food? Not so much. Wish they'd sent me something for my dog instead! They'll do much better if they send fewer, larger sized items. I ate the Spirulina Dietary supplement this morning and let me warn you -- Please don't try to "eat" it like I did else your mouth will turn an amazing shade of BRIGHT green.


 Good lord! Those CB peeps love to send out deodorant! In the maybe 6 months I was subbed, I got a GeoDeo Stick deodorant, which was AWFUL, and I got a little pot (looks like a lip balm or something) of this lavender deodorant that was ok, but who wants to use a deodorant that you have to scoop out and rub into your pits? Not very user friendly :/. This was why I didn't like conscious box. I felt like I was getting different kinds of the same boring products every month! SO MANY TEAS (which I like but I also like VARIETY!!), fruit in pouches, snack bars out the wazoo, deodorants. I didn't mind getting these products, but I definitely wanted some different things as well. It seems like they just take all the "conscious" products they can get and then just randomly assemble them and ship them out. Even if they did some sort of theme box, the contents never really made sense to the theme. I ordered the special "More Love" box from them for VDay, which was my last box. It was all hyped up as this box full of adults only goodies and valentine-y things, and I thought it would be fun. The only thing for "adults only" was a tiny packet of some boring natural lube. Nothing special, just lube. Also in the box was the lavender deodorant, BABY FOOD (???!??!?!), chocolates, teas, and some lotion. So pretty much the same as any other box.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not done reviewing the other two boxes yet, but here's the Gluten-free box pic.

I was surprised that I actually liked the kale chips because I normally hate kale.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 15, 2013)

I sent tickets to cancel my account and hopefully get a refund for the 3 month sub my husband bought a few days ago on Friday and left a VM today, I'll let you all know how it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This will be a lesson learned not to sign up for subscriptions that you can't easily cancel


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2013)

Ugh, just tried calling to cancel my account and of course nobody answered.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it is really ridiculous that you cannot edit your billing information from the website.  I understand the whole contact us to cancel so we can try to talk you out of it thing, but if I was going to keep the subscription I definitely wouldn't email them my credit card number if I needed to change my billing information! I was thinking about maybe keeping it for another month since I liked the cleaning products and some of the beauty stuff but their website is just too much of a hassle and I am not going to wait 1-2 days to make simple edits to my account.


----------



## dd62 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok so I cannot find the phone number for the company? Can someone post it or let me know where to find it? Thanks


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 15, 2013)

Phone number is #323-786-2691

I received a response to my ticket request to cancel, they told me that the coupon I used ($1 for the box) was highly overused but they allowed it in the hopes of keeping some members on, I thought this was tacky to say. They tried to get me to stay on. I told them that I thought the box would be similar to Yuzen and that if I see that future boxes seem of better value maybe I'd try again but to please cancel my account. Hopefully they respond just as quickly. I sent my husbands ticket later, I have a feeling they won't refund him for the 3 month subscription, at least he only paid $10/mo instead of full price, but I still hope they let him cancel and refund him.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Phone number is #323-786-2691
> 
> I received a response to my ticket request to cancel, they told me that the coupon I used ($1 for the box) was highly overused but they allowed it in the hopes of keeping some members on, I thought this was tacky to say. They tried to get me to stay on. I told them that I thought the box would be similar to Yuzen and that if I see that future boxes seem of better value maybe I'd try again but to please cancel my account. Hopefully they respond just as quickly. I sent my husbands ticket later, I have a feeling they won't refund him for the 3 month subscription, at least he only paid $10/mo instead of full price, but I still hope they let him cancel and refund him.


 that is extremely tacky imo. i hope your husband can get his money back! i'm going to try calling again to cancel my account.

edit: finally got ahold of them and it was relatively hassle free. now i'll just keep an eye on my account to make sure i'm not accidentally charged.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 15, 2013)

This is the reply I just got:



> Thanks for giving us a try with your coupon! We're really sorry to hear about you leaving. Was there anything specific that changed your mind? We'd love to get your feedback! Frankly speaking, the coupon you applied was highly overused in our system. We decided to allow all redemption in hopes of keeping your business for at least another month. Do you think you'd be interested in giving next month's box a shot before deciding? We really think you'll see the value in this upcoming box!
> 
> Please let me know and I'd be happy to help!


 Jeez!! Why so pushy? It's so trashy for a company to say that a coupon was "highly overused." It's a coupon! It can't be "overused," and they chose to continue accepting it, so...don't guilt me into staying for another month when that was definitely their decision.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 15, 2013)

^^^ That's like saying "we threw some crap in a box, but when you pay full price, you'll get a much better box"


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the reply I just got:
> 
> Jeez!! Why so pushy? It's so trashy for a company to say that a coupon was "highly overused." It's a coupon! It can't be "overused," and they chose to continue accepting it, so...don't guilt me into staying for another month when that was definitely their decision.


 Exactly. It's not your problem that they didn't control the coupon. To be oblivious of the fact that coupons for (practically) free ANYTHING spread like wild fire on the internet is just irresponsible.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 15, 2013)

I got the same canned email response. I emailed them back that I'd still like to cancel. I haven't even received one of the boxes and the two I did receive were missing items that were on my dashboard.


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good lord! Those CB peeps love to send out deodorant! In the maybe 6 months I was subbed, I got a GeoDeo Stick deodorant, which was AWFUL, and I got a little pot (looks like a lip balm or something) of this lavender deodorant that was ok, but who wants to use a deodorant that you have to scoop out and rub into your pits? Not very user friendly :/. This was why I didn't like conscious box. I felt like I was getting different kinds of the same boring products every month! SO MANY TEAS (which I like but I also like VARIETY!!), fruit in pouches, snack bars out the wazoo, deodorants. I didn't mind getting these products, but I definitely wanted some different things as well. It seems like they just take all the "conscious" products they can get and then just randomly assemble them and ship them out. Even if they did some sort of theme box, the contents never really made sense to the theme. I ordered the special "More Love" box from them for VDay, which was my last box. It was all hyped up as this box full of adults only goodies and valentine-y things, and I thought it would be fun. The only thing for "adults only" was a tiny packet of some boring natural lube. Nothing special, just lube. Also in the box was the lavender deodorant, BABY FOOD (???!??!?!), chocolates, teas, and some lotion. So pretty much the same as any other box.


 Sorry to hear that - I hope they're reading all this great feedback and incorporate it into their business model. 

Like many others on this forum, I received a canned response re: the "abuse" of the coupon as well...made me feel guilty as hell, but they should be able to just disable the coupon if they knew it would be abused. Honestly, I wouldn't have minded staying if the box were good and the fact is, the box is NOT GOOD. I responded back and told me a company cannot just assume I have babies and send me baby products. Also, at least from my perspective, I prefer fewer, larger sized samples compared to a bunch of foil packets. I hear you on the tea piece - Fortunately, my husband is a big time tea drinker; so those tea bags won't go to waste. I don't even drink tea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They seem like a small shop because they use Google Voicemail to take voicemail messages and such. I was able to finally get through and talked to a guy who was pretty sweet about the whole deal. He didn't pressurize me into staying. He just wanted my honest opinion regarding why I was canceling and which is my favorite sub box currently (Eco-Emi - hi!). Unfortunately, he was facing system issues and couldn't cancel my subscription service, but I did receive an email almost immediately letting me know that my account has been canceled.


----------



## laelene (Apr 16, 2013)

Yikes, I'm concerned about the quality of their boxes with all this drama. Good thing I won it so I can really try it out before deciding if I'd pay for it.

I'm really curious about the difference vs. overlap of their 3 box types... any insight there?


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 16, 2013)

I saw some overlap between the boxes, from what I've seen on the blog posts. Not much, but some. I got baby food in the vegan box and I know people also got baby food in the regular box. This is actually okay for me since I have a baby, but I know it's not appropriate for them to have this in the box because not everyone has kids. I don't like that they throw this in there!

I use to subscribe and thought I'd resubscribe with the code, but the boxes were really bad this month. I know it is probably because the $1 code, but they should really take the loss and make the boxes AMAZING because they *should* be trying to draw in customers, not making them run the other direction because of the bad samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I use to subscribe, I got a full-sized bottle of sea salt, full size candy bars and lots of nutrition bars. The box I got this month was horrible! Still, It is never, and has never been, worth $19.95/box. I just sign up when there are coupons, but I won't be signing up again even if I find a 50% off coupon because the customer service just doesn't seem very good to me. Plus, I can't just cancel through my account or use paypal to pay anymore. I don't like that! I tend to avoid boxes where I can't cancel online.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 16, 2013)

Cancelling this sub is a nightmare. I clearly stated why I wanted to cancel and they wrote me back asking why I wanted to cancel and tried to convince me not to. I hate when companies do this so much.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree, I wrote back yesterday telling them why and I've tried to call them three times with no luck (left a voicemail the first time). I haven't received a response yet since I've told them for a second time to cancel, but you can bet I'm going to keep calling until someone finally picks up


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't think companies understand that when they pull this crap, it just gives them a bad reputation and earns them a lot of haters.  I don't see a single person here praising the box or the company.  What about that is good for business?

They'll be gone by the end of the year.  Seriously.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 16, 2013)

Ugh.  I've had no luck in canceling either.  Emails go unacknowledged.  Sigh.  I don't know how they can claim coupon abuse.  If they wanted to limit it, they could have changed their website to limit the number of those who could sign up using a promo code.  It's not that difficult.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2013)

The email I've sent was never responded to.

Honestly, everyone who wants to cancel *needs* to call and cancel. It's probably the only way you'll know that you're definitively getting your account cancelled instead of playing back and forth and letting them talk you out of it until it's time to charge you again.

Their number is (323) 786-2691

I had to call twice yesterday to get someone to answer, but I think it's better then waiting for an email that might never come.


----------



## catipa (Apr 16, 2013)

I've sent (2) emails and have left (2) voice messages with no response yet.  It is starting to get frustrating, I was willing to recommend this box to all of my friends who I thought would enjoy it, but now that I feel their customer service is lacking I may have to re-think that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've sent (2) emails and have left (2) voice messages with no response yet.  It is starting to get frustrating, I was willing to recommend this box to all of my friends who I thought would enjoy it, but now that I feel their customer service is lacking I may have to re-think that.


 I would probably just keep calling. Some companies (like Julep) are GREAT about responding if you leave a message, but I just wouldn't trust that to happen here at this point.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

I got all 3 boxes, and there was overlap of about 4 items across all of them. Yay, 3 dried peas baby food...






I emailed yesterday afternoon to cancel, as well as this afternoon, haven't heard back yet. I used the last few dollars on a disposable Visa gift card to order, so if they ignore me it's no loss on my end. 

They do say in black and white on in the FAQ that after ordering with a promo code, you can cancel as soon as your box is delivered. So the giving people a hard time about canceling is just plain shady.


----------



## laelene (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw some overlap between the boxes, from what I've seen on the blog posts. Not much, but some. I got baby food in the vegan box and I know people also got baby food in the regular box. This is actually okay for me since I have a baby, but I know it's not appropriate for them to have this in the box because not everyone has kids. I don't like that they throw this in there!
> 
> ...


 Cool, thanks! Yeah interesting with the baby food... I can see them wanting to put it in because so many baby things these days are very eco-friendly/health-conscious/toxin-free, but yeah for those without babies, what would they do? I mean I guess you could eat it but :-/

Seems like they started off strong and lately have been sliding downhill. I wonder why they're promoting $1 boxes and so many giveaways if that's the case. They should focus on improving their product &amp; service first and foremost! Not boding well for their future.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 17, 2013)

soooo I have emailed twice and have not gotten a response yet. I think I'm just going to have to suck it up and call. blarg.

I did try the baby food last night and it went pretty well  I added the baby food mix to my mac and cheese as I usually add frozen peas to my mac and cheese anyways. It turned my mac and cheese green which was not appetizing to the eyes, but I didn't think it tasted that different, to me at least. I'm going to add another pack to my kale pesto this week. If this wasn't labelled as baby food, I think it would have gone over a lot better.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

I've emailed 3 times..Monday afternoon, Tuesday afternoon, and Wednesday afternoon. No response yet.


----------



## catipa (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> soooo I have emailed twice and have not gotten a response yet. I think I'm just going to have to suck it up and call. blarg.
> 
> I did try the baby food last night and it went pretty well  I added the baby food mix to my mac and cheese as I usually add frozen peas to my mac and cheese anyways. It turned my mac and cheese green which was not appetizing to the eyes, but I didn't think it tasted that different, to me at least. I'm going to add another pack to my kale pesto this week. If this wasn't labelled as baby food, I think it would have gone over a lot better.


I have left them (3) voice mails and (3) email messages since Monday and no response, does anyone know when they will charge for the next box?


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 17, 2013)

I had e-mailed, left a voice mail and tried calling on several occassions. I finally posted on their FB wall and told them I'd sent them a PM regarding my tickets, I had responses to both issues and both accounts were cancelled, so I'd recommend trying FB. Now I just have to wait and see if they refund my husband as they said they would.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 17, 2013)

It's such a shame that customers have to post on facebook to get a response.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 17, 2013)

I didn't have to call, got a response to my emails.  Not a big deal really, they're trying to retain business which makes sense to me, I don't feel pressured to keep the box or got any guilt about coupon abuse.  Weird that others felt pressured.


----------



## supermary (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ^^^ That's like saying "we threw some crap in a box, but when you pay full price, you'll get a much better box"


 Yeah, I've been a subscriber since July, and sadly, paying full price does NOT get you a better box. I got the same type of boxes you all did. If I hadn't paid for a year up front, I would have cancelled last month. As it is, I have to stick it out until my year is up. Conscious Box has REALLY gone downhill since last November. Before that, everyone got the same boxes, and all of the boxes had a GREAT variety of things in them in great sizes, not these dinky sample foil packets. Last August we all got a full size $40 Weleda Pomegranate Face Serum along with another 13-14 awesome sized samples of food, household items, beauty items, and supplements. Now it's all baby food, laundry detergent, and supplements. I'm hoping all this negative feedback will turn them around, because they really did have a great thing going there for a while.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird... my regular box is nothing like that, everything is chock full with vitamins, two things of baby food, two things of chewable tablets, some liquid vitamin thing, and some powder thing you mix with a beverage.
> 
> ...


 I saw that bar and thought it was chocolate.... until I took a bite and thought to myself, "hmm... that's an interesting texture..." ahaha 

I think this box is attempting to please everyone. Overall I was pleased with this month's box. I don't think I'll be renewing my sub after my 3mths are up... Unfortunately, it's not worth $20 a box.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait.... WHY is there beef jerky in the vegan box?


 
Hm... that is a really good question.

I envy your chips and cookie


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I sent them the email Wednesday/Thursday, though! The initial email they responded to right away. But yeah. I've heard people on Facebook complaining about them not canceling and then getting charged, though.
> ...


 Good thing my cc number changed. What perfect timing.. 

I hope you're able to cancel.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2013)

I posted on their Facebook wall and they deleted it.


----------



## catipa (Apr 18, 2013)

It is now going on 4 days of emails, voice mails and endlessly calling them.  I am upset I have to go thru a week of this crap and nothing is done, they have still not cancelled my order.  I really don't know what else to do, can I put their company on hold with my credit card?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good thing my cc number changed. What perfect timing..
> ...


 yep. I just got a new card to, so they can't charge me anyways. And I bet that when they can't, they'll finally contact me.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 18, 2013)

I was able to cancel, but it looks like others aren't so lucky!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2013)

> It is now going on 4 days of emails, voice mails and endlessly calling them.Â  I am upset I have to go thru a this on hold with my credit card? Â


 Yes, you can have a company blocked from charging you. Just talk to your CC company for their process. If CB tries to charge you, get all of your emails showing you tried to cancel before they charged you and file a dispute with your CC company. The CC company should take care of things without making you try to fight with CB any longer.


----------



## catipa (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, you can have a company blocked from charging you. Just talk to your CC company for their process. If CB tries to charge you, get all of your emails showing you tried to cancel before they charged you and file a dispute with your CC company. The CC company should take care of things without making you try to fight with CB any longer.


THANK YOU so much!  I will be contacting them right now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, you can have a company blocked from charging you. Just talk to your CC company for their process. If CB tries to charge you, get all of your emails showing you tried to cancel before they charged you and file a dispute with your CC company. The CC company should take care of things without making you try to fight with CB any longer.


I used a check card, so my bank said not to bother blocking the charge because most places will just double process it or add .50 to it to get it to go through.  They said if they are not responding now there's probably no hope for them to reverse the charges.  I know this is different from the options you have if you used a credit card, and might be different for different banks.  Blah, lesson learned!  I just got a new card so I can be done with these people.  People are posting on FB that they are getting charged for May so better safe than sorry.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used a check card, so my bank said not to bother blocking the charge because most places will just double process it or add .50 to it to get it to go through.  They said if they are not responding now there's probably no hope for them to reverse the charges.  I know this is different from the options you have if you used a credit card, and might be different for different banks.  Blah, lesson learned!  I just got a new card so I can be done with these people.  People are posting on FB that they are getting charged for May so better safe than sorry.


 My bank just told me the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't request a new card as I have charges pending that I need to make sure are paid for. I can't believe this company makes me not want to try subs.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 18, 2013)

They left mine up. And I wasn't nice and I directed them to this thread.



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted on their Facebook wall and they deleted it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They left mine up. And I wasn't nice and I directed them to this thread.


I didnt post anything rude or mean and I even tried to be nice about it, but it isn't there anymore.  They replied last night with their 'wait 1-2 business days' yada yada but then it was gone this morning.  I'm glad they are leaving as many negative posts up as they are, maybe they will get their act together.


----------



## catipa (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They left mine up. And I wasn't nice and I directed them to this thread.


Your post on their Facebook page was awesome, very well put and 100% true.  I am one of the unlucky ones waiting for a response from  them since Monday to cancel my sub.


----------



## Sharonanne (Apr 18, 2013)

I got a box this month even though my account was canceled. I wasn't charged either. I'm so confused as to why they sent me a box. O_O


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I posted on their Facebook wall and they deleted it.


 I posted a nice picture of the box and a link to my blog review which was very neutral for the most part, and they almost instantly deleted it, too.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I posted on their Facebook wall and they deleted it.
> ...


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally got them to cancel after four phone calls. The guy wanted to ask me a million questions and I was like please, just cancel.


----------



## catipa (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got them to cancel after four phone calls. The guy wanted to ask me a million questions and I was like please, just cancel.


I am so happy for you!!!  This gives me hope that they will cancel me as well soon.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 18, 2013)

They finally emailed me back and let me cancel after their coercive email earlier.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 18, 2013)

I got a really nice email from them today confirming my cancellation. I expected a sales pitch, but there wasn't any.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

I sent a message through the ticket system on Monday afternoon. I finally left a FB message today and then I received this email - 

"We're sorry to hear about you leaving! Was there anything specific that changed your mind? We'd love to get your feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keeping in mind that the contents of the box change monthly, we have a really fun box coming up next, and I'd love to find out if you'd like to wait and check it out before deciding. We really think you'll be impressed! It's a really fun month, and after seeing all the treats and treasures, you may just decide to stay with your subscription!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And your account will not be charged again until the first week of May so you have a bit of time./p&gt;

Please let me know what you'd like to do going forward and I'd be happy to help! 

Be well,

Ande 

Conscious Representative"

Next month might hold some 'fun treats and treasures' but I'd still like to cancel, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 18, 2013)

There's a new coupon called "SECRETCODE" for another free box if anyone's still interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am done with this box though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a new coupon called "SECRETCODE" for another free box if anyone's still interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am done with this box though.


 NEVER. AGAIN. hahahah.

lets hope no more poor souls get suckered in. honestly i threw away like 90% of the box minus my soap, tea, detergent, and face wipes. i wouldn't even take one of their boxes for free at this point.


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NEVER. AGAIN. hahahah.
> 
> lets hope no more poor souls get suckered in. honestly i threw away like 90% of the box minus my soap, tea, detergent, and face wipes. i wouldn't even take one of their boxes for free at this point.


 If I count the number of minutes and hours I spent trying to cancel my box and prorate it based on my monthly salary, I spent way more than $20 just dealing with their customer service. So, the box was NOT FREE!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there other blog links posted on their page? They might have their settings set to mark all links posted as spam...there are options for that when it comes to company FB pages. They can also choose key words that are posted to be marked as spam.


 There aren't many, I had to scroll way down. They must have some kind of a referral contest going on because a lot of the posts on their wall are spam from people saying who referred them.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Even with the code it is still $7.95 though =/


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2013)

> NEVER. AGAIN. hahahah. lets hope no more poor souls get suckered in. honestly i threw away like 90% of the box minus my soap, tea, detergent, and face wipes. i wouldn't even take one of their boxes for free at this point.


 I left a bunch of the stuff in the lunchroom at work with a post it that said free and no one wanted it LOL


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 19, 2013)

> Even with the code it is still $7.95 though =/


Looks like this code doesn't include shipping like the last one. Don't quote me as I haven't tried it, but I think I'm done too. I received one as a gift (which I thought I was going get last month) and I have two crappy boxes I haven't open yet.


----------



## catipa (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a message through the ticket system on Monday afternoon. I finally left a FB message today and then I received this email -
> 
> ...


I got this exact same message last night.  I said I still wanted to cancel, and finally this morning I am finally cancelled.  I am so glad it is over with, I didn't want to go thru another day of emailing and calling them.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who has not gotten their April box yet?


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 22, 2013)

I did not get a ship notification email either...


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who has not gotten their April box yet?


 I'm still waiting on an April Classic box (won a 3-month subscription through a blog giveaway - I didn't get shipping notification for the first box of the 3-month subscription, which was last month)


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on an April Classic box (won a 3-month subscription through a blog giveaway - I didn't get shipping notification for the first box of the 3-month subscription, which was last month)


So at least am not alone


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 22, 2013)

My box is apparently lost. I contacted them last week, and that was their explanation. They're supposed to send another.


----------



## morre22 (May 10, 2013)

Has anyone sneeked a peek at the products in their order settings? I am not impressed with what I have seen, spoiler in white--(dog food, I don't even have a dog &amp; more baby food! Very dissapointed!)  and from what the contents are it doesn't even look like I'm getting as much stuff in my box, only like 4 things compared to like 15 last month.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone sneeked a peek at the products in their order settings? I am not impressed with what I have seen, spoiler in white--(dog food, I don't even have a dog &amp; more baby food! Very dissapointed!)  and from what the contents are it doesn't even look like I'm getting as much stuff in my box, only like 4 things compared to like 15 last month.


 I just did... Apparently I'm getting a survey and a sample of "Brad's Raw Leafy Kale" in my Vegan Box #4... Really hoping the contents aren't quite updated yet.  It's my last box in a 3 month subscription, and if this is their attempt to keep me as a recurring subscriber, it's the worst effort I've ever seen from a company for customer retention.  

We shall see...


----------



## morre22 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did... Apparently I'm getting a survey and a sample of "Brad's Raw Leafy Kale" in my Vegan Box #4... Really hoping the contents aren't quite updated yet.  It's my last box in a 3 month subscription, and if this is their attempt to keep me as a recurring subscriber, it's the worst effort I've ever seen from a company for customer retention.
> 
> We shall see...


 I'm getting classic box #2 and Gluten-Free box #2.. I already think that I will be canceling both boxes as soon as I get them if they are not amazing, which I'm already guessing they are not going to be. I am also getting surveys in both boxes.


----------



## morre22 (May 10, 2013)

I just got my tracking number for one account, although it isn't being mailed out until Monday.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 11, 2013)

I did a 3 month sub when the 50% off code was floating around...of course right before all the negative reviews were posted. Doh. This month will be my first box, I'm reeeeally hoping I don't get baby food, because I don't have kids and no one in my immediate circle does.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

Ok. just got my 3rd box ina 3-month subscription, and... wow.  I switched to a Vegan box for this month and I actually really like all of the items inside!

In addition to the

-Brad's Leafy Kale (that's still going to the hubby)

I also got:

-fennel pollen (also got it in my April Love with Food box... is it ironic that I plan to season meat with it after getting it in a vegan box? It's SO GOOD on pork!)

-foil packet of Ultima Replenisher Lemonade

-2 foil packets of "EarthPaste" (natural toothpaste)

-1 teabag from "Bija" (flavor "Holy Basil")

-foil packet of Shampoo/conditioner from Veria (for oily hair, going to my sister)

- foil packet of Suki butter cream salve 

-Graw Bar in "original" flavor

-Ecover Dishwasher tablets (2)

-foil packet of Yes to Cucumbers sunscreen (I did not know they made this! Totally buying it!)

-foil packet of Herbamare herb-infused seasalt

And, what totally made it worth it for me... a 2oz tube of TruKid mineral sunscreen!  (Sunny Days Sport!)

this is the ONE BOX I've gotten where I feel I got some really good items!  I still won't be resubbing, but I'm at least happy that I got a good final box.


----------



## JHP07 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok. just got my 3rd box ina 3-month subscription, and... wow.  I switched to a Vegan box for this month and I actually really like all of the items inside!
> 
> ...


----------



## morre22 (May 15, 2013)

I just got my gluten free box and classic box. There are actually quite a few items in them that I will use! I will get pics up soon =]


----------



## JHP07 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my gluten free box and classic box. There are actually quite a few items in them that I will use! I will get pics up soon =]


Yay, excited for you!

It looks like my gluten-free and vegan boxes were delivered...I'll post what I received when I get home from work.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## morre22 (May 15, 2013)

I don't know why but I can't figure out how to take spoiler pics lol but if you want to see what came in my boxes you can look on my blog, the link is in my signature. Or does anyone know how to make the pics hidden lol It's not my day.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why but I can't figure out how to take spoiler pics lol but if you want to see what came in my boxes you can look on my blog, the link is in my signature. Or does anyone know how to make the pics hidden lol It's not my day.


 The best way to do it is just upload the pics as normal, but before you post, highlight the pics with your mouse, click the spoiler box, then click "ok".  The pics should show up in the preview pane in that peach box that indicates it's a spoiler.  Then when you click submit, they'll be hidden.

(If you're doing just one pic, you can click directly on the pic, then click "spoiler" and "ok".  If you're doing more than one, click and drag like you're highlighting a section of text until you have highlighted all the pics you want to hide)

Hope this helps!


----------



## supermary (May 15, 2013)

Just as a somewhat hilarious side note:

I think Conscious Box is pumping up their Facebook comments section with positive things about this month's boxes by having their family/friends/employees post really positive things to balance out the usual negative comments they've been getting these past few months.
 

Emma Morris is the sister of Conscious Box's founder/president (Jameson Morris), and she also works there.

Evelyn is the girlfriend of Jesse Richardson (co-founder/used to be in charge of customer support, may still be.)

I find it kind of hilarious, yet really sad, that they are resorting to this. It's pretty shady and not terribly ethical since these ladies financially benefit from Conscious Box. Makes me think twice about the consciousness of Conscious Box.


----------



## morre22 (May 15, 2013)

Thank you at Magicalmom lol!


----------



## morre22 (May 15, 2013)

The Earthpaste toothpaste in Wintergreen smells so good! It reminds me of these mints my grandma used to eat or it smells like that one muscle relaxer cream that is super minty, I can't remember what it is called...


----------



## gigishark (May 15, 2013)

Bengay



> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Earthpaste toothpaste in Wintergreen smells so good! It reminds me of these mints my grandma used to eat or it smells like that one muscle relaxer cream that is super minty, I can't remember what it is called...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cream


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anytime!  Wow a whole tube of the Earthpaste!  Crazy!


----------



## EmGee (May 15, 2013)

The Dapple soap is GREAT!
I had samples of it last year and am using it to wash my water bottle- it makes it smell and look perfectly clean even after I put coffee, tea, juice in it!!

And I just tried using the Dapple soap to wash my makeup brushes and found they were easier to rinse than with my regular soap.
-the packaging says that it removes oils and residue and rinses easily and it really does!

I have only tried the lavender version and actually bought it for my mom who was complaining about spotty wine glasses......


----------



## ling168 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Earthpaste toothpaste in Wintergreen smells so good! It reminds me of these mints my grandma used to eat or it smells like that one muscle relaxer cream that is super minty, I can't remember what it is called...
> 
> ...


----------



## laelene (May 25, 2013)

Got my first box of a 3-month subscription I won and I love the variety! Tons of things to try though I wish they had more snack items.

Looking forward to trying the toothpaste.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Jun 15, 2013)

I just got my first conscious box today! I was so nervous for the past few weeks because I'd read so many bad reviews on it but I was actually pleasantly surprised. I'm not sure I would pay the full price to order another one though... They had a deal going on to only pay shipping to receive a box when I ordered it. I don't know what kind of shipping they used for this thing though! The snail express? It took soooo long to get to me. I'm quite happy with what I received though


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 16, 2013)

Got the 2nd month of my 3 month subscription today. It wasn't bad - a medium sized lemongrass soap, a tangerine orange shampoo/bodywash, a whole bunch of add to water flavor packs, a fruit bar, and some other stuff. I'll try to take a pic, definitely better than last month.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 16, 2013)

Received my gluten free box yesterday:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/196804/






It was pretty jam packed in the box to get all this stuff in. 

Here is the list of what everything is:

Larabar-Full size ALT peanut butter cookie bar

Skout-Full size apple cinnamon bar

Skout-Full size cherry vanilla bar

Sleep Squares-Chocolate, 2 piece box

Natures Baby Organic bubble bath in Tangy Tangerine 2 oz

Health Endeavors coca sea foam face and body lotion sample

Bottle Bright Bottle/travel mug cleaner

Lotus moon hibiscus flower hydrating lotion sample

Son for men soothing lotion sample

Sneakz Organic chocolate milkshake

Chicken Poop lip balm, full size

2 Organic Flavrz organic liquid drink mix in Revive

2 Organic Flavrz in Boost

Mr. &amp; Mrs. Sudsy Glycerin soap (shaped like a purple cupcake)


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my gluten free box yesterday:
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 18, 2013)

If anyone is interested, there is a Conscious Box sale going on at FAB.com now. Not sure if there are any coupons out there that beat the sale, but worth a look if your sub is ending soon.


----------



## emilym173 (Jun 26, 2013)

If anyone is interested, I posted a review on the June box on my blog as well as outlined some problems/complaints I have with the subscription (receiving duplicate items month-after-month, too many supplements, shipping/packaging problems.) Overall, I think it is still an exciting box and exposes you to a ton of fun eco-friendly products. My subscription ends next month. I would definitely continue if I could snag a discounted price, but I'm not sure I would pay full price again.

_Link removed per Terms of Service._


----------



## katelynbby (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got my first Conscious Box this month (August 2013) and while I only paid a little over 7.00 for it due to a coupon code I had, I noticed that with the exception of one sample packet of liquid dish soap and one sample packet of a night-time moisturizer all of my products were edible:  food, candy, vitamins and teas/drink mixes, etc. 

Is this a common issue with CB?  Don't get me wrong, I loves me some healthy snacks but *SIX* of them (two bars, a bag of cereal, two ind. packs of vitamin gummies, a carton beverage) were clearly meant for children, which I also found a little odd.  I'm a single lady so I ate them myself, no biggie, but something about such a decent number of my items being intended for kids bugs me anyway.  I was really hoping for a sub box that had a variety of wellness products: beauty, hygiene, food, household, supplement and skin/hair/body care. 

Also one of my products was a packet of oatmeal pulled right out of a box -not a specially packaged sample or anything.  Just a brown paper packet, like the kind everyone has a million of stored away in various recesses of their cupboards.  Dubyatee-Eff. 

Still, there were some things I really like.  I DO like healthy snack bars, and the chocolate sleep aids look kick-butt, and the Night Cream sounds way cool!  Therefore,  I am curious if, because CB's website encourages reviews of their items, this kind of thing can be addressed/CB makes an effort not to send duplicate items or tailor their boxes.  I just remember seeing so many CB unboxing videos on Youtube where peeps got awesome stuff like massive chocolate bars, big bags of himalayan sea salt, toothpaste, body butters, sleep oils, etc. :C


----------



## pianowoman (Aug 17, 2013)

I subscribed for six months and cancelled this past month.  Too many tiny samples.  Too many kids products (I don't have children).  A fair amount of supplements I would never use.  Food products that are unremarkable.  I cancelled and prefer to put my money for eco-friendly boxes toward Eco-Emi and Yuzen.  I have bragged on Yuzen over and over.  They ship like clockwork, the boxes are beautiful and lovingly curated, customer service is beyond belief, and the boxes consistently please.


----------



## Ashley Marie (Aug 22, 2013)

I really enjoy Conscious Box 



 I've been getting their boxes for about 7-8 months, and though there are tiny samples sometimes I think they mainly want you to find new companies rather than snack on full size versions of companies you already know. I've only had to deal with customer service once or twice (help with address chance, change my type of box). They always got back to me pretty quick (2 days or less). I reaaallly like it when I get a full size item to sample. I usually get them every 2 months. I was pretty surprised to see negative feedback of them on here, they seem to be such a cool company and if you have the extra $20 it's worth it just for the surprise. Has anyone been with them longer?


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 4, 2014)

Groupon for 25% off right now


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristinhaase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Groupon for 25% off right now
Gone.


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gone.
I searched under Houston, not sure if that matters.  Here is the link.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really enjoy Conscious Box 



 I've been getting their boxes for about 7-8 months, and though there are tiny samples sometimes I think they mainly want you to find new companies rather than snack on full size versions of companies you already know. I've only had to deal with customer service once or twice (help with address chance, change my type of box). They always got back to me pretty quick (2 days or less). I reaaallly like it when I get a full size item to sample. I usually get them every 2 months. I was pretty surprised to see negative feedback of them on here, they seem to be such a cool company and if you have the extra $20 it's worth it just for the surprise. Has anyone been with them longer? 
My issue with them is that the boxes used to have a variety of items (when I first subbed we got cleaners, housse items, beauty), and now it's just really gross food and supplements. So not worth the price. Way better ways to spend $20.


----------



## mars007 (Mar 16, 2014)

SCAMMED.

I used my discount code to get a "free box" with paid shipping and when it finally arrived, I was missing a sample and had an expired coupon code. The other coupons were not great- one for diarrhea, one for $1,200 off a sauna??

Anyways, I had only two full size items that were both bars you can buy anywhere for UNDER $2 and both were full of sugar and artificial preservatives, 4 tea trial packs, two granola trial packs, and a bunch of teeny tiny samples not worth anything. The value of my box was not even $10, much less $19.95. I e-mailed them a complaint, never heard back, canceled my subscription, and found that they had already billed me for the next box before my trial had even arrived!!!! At charging more than twice what the box is worth, and charging me for a second box before mine had even arrived...not worth it. 

Please!!! avoid this shady company!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mars007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SCAMMED.

I used my discount code to get a "free box" with paid shipping and when it finally arrived, I was missing a sample and had an expired coupon code. The other coupons were not great- one for diarrhea, one for $1,200 off a sauna??

Anyways, I had only two full size items that were both bars you can buy anywhere for UNDER $2 and both were full of sugar and artificial preservatives, 4 tea trial packs, two granola trial packs, and a bunch of teeny tiny samples not worth anything. The value of my box was not even $10, much less $19.95. I e-mailed them a complaint, never heard back, canceled my subscription, and found that they had already billed me for the next box before my trial had even arrived!!!! At charging more than twice what the box is worth, and charging me for a second box before mine had even arrived...not worth it. 

Please!!! avoid this shady company!
Sounds about like the $1 box I got from them a while ago. I had maybe 3 usable products in it. I wouldn't recommend this sub to anyone at all.

See if you can do a charge back from your bank or credit card company, and contact Conscious Box any way you can. You definitely should not have to pay $20 for that crap.


----------



## mars007 (Mar 16, 2014)

ITA. I paid with a debit card, so I have to call my bank tomorrow to file a report. :/ It's amazing how many terrible reviews they have online hidden under all the ones from bloggers who got a box for free. I am midway through a blog of my own as well.

Any tips from people who have gotten their money back appreciated. The more I read about them, the shadier they are.

I read they delete bad reviews on their FB and it's true. Google will show you a few, but when you click to read more than just a few words on the full site, they are gone or "not available".

 I have trial with LoveWithFood I am thinking of canceling to not go through this again.


----------



## PaulaG (Mar 16, 2014)

I received boxes from them a year and a half ago. At first they were pretty decent but I quit when they were adding a lot of supplements and protein bars.  It sounds like they have steadily got worse.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 22, 2014)

I got three months of their "plus" box with a living social deal, and for some reason they sent me out two boxes in may... one was shipped on May 2nd, and the other was shipped on May 15th... The first box that I got was total crap, a bunch of one-time use supplements... why would you take ONE supplement?  It takes at least a week, if not longer, to see results from a supplement... 

And then the second box they are randomly sending me has five duplicate items from the first box... like, really?!  I bought this so I could try new products, not have the same BS samples mailed to me in a row.  

Anyone else had this experience?  I emailed them to let them know it's not fair/right/whatever.  I'm curious if anyone else has emailed them, and what they said if you did.


----------



## Saffyra (May 24, 2014)

I saw the Living Social deal but didn't get it based on the things said about the company on MUT.  I waffled a bit but now I'm pretty glad I skipped it.  It doesn't sound like they've improved much.


----------



## Haylie (May 24, 2014)

Stay away ! last box I got was so lightweight, My full size item  was a  snack size bag of dinosaur puffs,worth probaly 50 cents and one plastic dog shit bag, to pick up dog poo, I kid you not, Plus  a few pills and useless coupons,for 20 dollars !! STAY AWAY FROM THIS HORRIBLE COMPANY !


----------



## LadyManah (May 25, 2014)

When it first started, it was a good box. Sad to see it's gotten bad. It seems a lot of subs start of good but end up bad. Just look at Taste Guru for example. (The newest post  about TG on MSA shows this.)


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

Tried one box with the Living Social promo and then canceled. It was supposed to be the bigger one. I can't imagine what the smaller one was like. And there weren't any beauty products as advertised. My Subscription Addiction's post about it was actually really misleading. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Tried one box with the Living Social promo and then canceled. It was supposed to be the bigger one. I can't imagine what the smaller one was like. And there weren't any beauty products as advertised. My Subscription Addiction's post about it was actually really misleading. Pretty disappointing.


I actually got the box because the My Subscription Addiction lady said it was her favorite.  I wish I had read here first.  Not cool that she's lying, or that they're sending her boxes that they don't send to everyone.  Boo.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

I'm honestly still surprised they are still in business after seeing how bad they were when I got my box. I think at this point bloggers with free boxes and living social are probably helping them rope in unsuspecting subscribers, and that's not cool


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 28, 2014)

I did the living social deal. It wasn't a bad experience but too much random items. My box had a missing item and they sent me a few free items as well as a replacement box.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 28, 2014)

I emailed them back on the 22nd, the day I posted here, and they still haven't responded.  I detest them so far.  Terrible company with terrible products.  At least I only spent like $25 on it, but still...


----------



## estefany (May 28, 2014)

Woo! Love MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Totally dodged this company. I was looking forward to subscribing to this box after reading awesome reviews from mysubscriptionaddiction.com..


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

mars007 said:


> ITA. I paid with a debit card, so I have to call my bank tomorrow to file a report. :/ It's amazing how many terrible reviews they have online hidden under all the ones from bloggers who got a box for free. I am midway through a blog of my own as well.
> 
> Any tips from people who have gotten their money back appreciated. The more I read about them, the shadier they are.
> 
> ...


I had to send multiple emails, FB wall posts and FB messages to get a response to my cancellation email.  I ended up just cancelling the card I used because I didn't want to deal with them and didn't trust they wouldn't charge me again (which they've been known to do).  The boxes that I got were all a horrible value and I was missing the biggest ticket item, which was the only thing I was looking forward to.  I agree with everyone else to stay far far away, no matter what deal they offer.

Love with Food is the *complete* opposite though! You can cancel right online with zero hassle but you wont want to because their boxes are freaking awesome.  Spoilers for next month are already out if you aren't sure about staying.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 28, 2014)

I'll check out Love with Food as soon as I receive my last Conscious Box.  I have one month left on my three-month sub, even though I got two boxes in May... but I cancelled it today.  Emailed them to be sure I'll get my last box, but I'm sure I'll never hear back from them.  *sigh*


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I emailed them back on the 22nd, the day I posted here, and they still haven't responded.  I detest them so far.  Terrible company with terrible products.  At least I only spent like $25 on it, but still...


When I was subbed and me and a bunch of others were trying to cancel, a lot of people had tons of problems trying to contact them. I had to call at least 3 different times before I could get anyone to answer.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> When I was subbed and me and a bunch of others were trying to cancel, a lot of people had tons of problems trying to contact them. I had to call at least 3 different times before I could get anyone to answer.


That's ridiculous.  I was able to cancel my sub online just now, but there's no confirmation that I'll receive my last box of the three-month sub that I purchased.  Their FAQs are pretty vague about that too.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 29, 2014)

I'm surprised. I've had good experience with their customer service. Once I purchased using the deal I canceled the subscription and removed the credit card from the account just in case.

I actually learned about the living social deal from mysubscriptionaddiction.com and she had stated herself that she wasn't a fan of the sub and was wondering if it had improved cause I know she had stopped subbing from them a while back.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 29, 2014)

Yeah, I hadn't read her blog for a little bit, and the last time I did Conscious Box was in her recommended subs.  They did finally get back to me yesterday, though.  They're adding an additional month onto my subscription, and that's really nice of them.  Hopefully I'll get some better samples.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 30, 2014)

You have a small chance of getting different things. My April box was missing an item so they sent me a May box. The may box was exactly the same things except for maybe an item or two... at least that has been my experience and I got the classic box.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone got this box lately? I got the bigger box and I'm really impressed. It had products for the whole family anything from healthy food and paper products to skin care and products for the kids and our dogs. I really like anything natural so this is perfect for me. I highly recommend this box if you are looking for a natural/organic subscription service. They even have a gluten free option which is great for someone like me who for medical reasons can't eat gluten.


----------



## LiveLaughLayne (Nov 12, 2014)

Reija said:


> Anyone got this box lately? I got the bigger box and I'm really impressed. It had products for the whole family anything from healthy food and paper products to skin care and products for the kids and our dogs. I really like anything natural so this is perfect for me. I highly recommend this box if you are looking for a natural/organic subscription service. They even have a gluten free option which is great for someone like me who for medical reasons can't eat gluten.


This thread should so start back up!


----------

